# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الرشاشات والحرب الاسفيرية**وقائع ومقتطفات ونقل حى من الزريبة

## وليد المريخابى

*

الود كوكو بالقميص الازرق 
خليتنا نتمطق 

العضة عندكم :wink2:

لينا المريخابية معسكرة عديل كدة فى المحبين 

شماراتكم كلها فى الزريبة 
برضو يجيك ناس شيبا ومريخابى وحسين يوسف ويلوحو لينا بعصا الفقرة 19 من قانون المحبين العظيم :64e78e979799c9647d7
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*المفروض يا كوك تشيل شال فلسطين دة من حسين يوسف وتدرعو انت فى كتفك 

وعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل من اجل نفرة اطفال غزة 
ووووووووووووووووووب
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*:011::0005::011:
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*حلاة خاتم الفضة فى صباعك يا كوكو 
تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*عبد القادر احظر وليد دا 
قالب المنتدى ونسة
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كونان
					

عبد القادر احظر وليد دا 
قالب المنتدى ونسة



:thumbup::thumbup:

وههههههههههههههههههههه

بس الشافع الصغيرونى دة منو يا كوكو
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

:thumbup::thumbup:

وههههههههههههههههههههه

بس الشافع الصغيرونى دة منو يا كوكو



 
قريب حســــين
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*طيب عمار البرنس دة ما لقيتو ليهو صرفة 

تحت تحت انا سمعت انو (رد كاسل ) دة ظااااااااااااااتو لينا المريخابية 
تجئ تقول دة فيصل العجب وشابكو اهلا كابتن 
تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

طيب عمار البرنس دة ما لقيتو ليهو صرفة 

تحت تحت انا سمعت انو (رد كاسل ) دة ظااااااااااااااتو لينا المريخابية 
تجئ تقول دة فيصل العجب وشابكو اهلا كابتن 
تهئ تهئ



 
والله يا وليد ...عمار  قاعد هنا:x11:
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كونان
					

والله يا وليد ...عمار قاعد هنا:x11:



 
هنا ما بيقدر 

صدقنى الزول دة لسع ما وصل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كونان
					

والله يا وليد ...عمار قاعد هنا:x11:



اها يا كونان انت حلفت 
يعني متأكد ...
لذا لازم تدلنا عليو والا؟؟؟:6f6754d5085b1c123a5
...
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

...
لذا لازم تدلنا عليو والا؟؟؟:6f6754d5085b1c123a5

...



 
اديهو 

ايوة 
اديهو فى التنك 

اهه اقول كلام لينا ما عندها عضوية فى الجماهير 

تجئ تعمل عضوية هنا 

لينا فى المحبين بس 

والشئ العرفتو انا من خلال جولاتى المكوكية فى الزريبة انهم موزعين يوزر واحد على كم عضو 
يعنى البشير دبى وعزيز وابو الهل وهلال الملايين وتحت تحت طيبة بتاعت اتبكمو النصاح واتكلمو البكم 
ولا شنو كدة ما عارف .. بيت الشعر اللذيذ الختاهو فى توقيعا داك .. اهه ديل كلهم مدورين فيكم بيوزر واحد
:6f6754d5085b1c123a5
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صدقونى عمار قاعد
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*حلوة دي يا ولي   :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

بالهنا يا كونان
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*السفيه هيثم وقليل الادب وكابتن الصعاليك امثال الحثالة علاء شلاليت سمعنا تحت تحت واقع ليهو في مشكلة اها كدي نمشي ونشمشم الاخبار ونجيكم 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

* يوم أمس, 10:14 PM 
midris3 
عضو نشيط جدا
تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2007
الدولة: السودان
النادي: المريخ
المشاركات: 500 


 
تم في الامس انتصار ابطال الهلال الاشاوس بقيادة الكابتن سيدا والفارس الهمام علاء واحد المحترفين بالانتصار الباهر 
على طفل ((اعتقدو)) انه قام بقزف حجر على الحافلة .. وقد شكل الابطال الثلاثة قوة قولترون ((وقوة فولترون لغير الناطقين بها مسلسل كرتون 3 ابطال بشكلو بطل بي الاتحاد)) وسحقو الطفل الشرير الذي حاول الاحتماء بالمسجد ولم تنفع تلك المحاولة منه .. ولم تنفع صرخات عمتة .. 
وقد صفق الشارع كثيرا للعميلة الابادية للطفل .. غزة وكدا 
__________________
منقول
                        	*

----------


## mamoun15

*عليكم الله ديل ما جهلة وفاقدين تربية ..؟؟  نتمني أن لا تتنازل اسرة الطفل عن أخذ حقها
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامون عثمان الخضر
					

عليكم الله ديل ما جهلة وفاقدين تربية ..؟؟ نتمني أن لا تتنازل اسرة الطفل عن أخذ حقها



 السفيه ده تمادي في قلة الادب والاساءة للأخرين واخرها اعتداء على طفل نتمنى ان يجد العقاب على فعلته هذه
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*منتهي الانحطاط الاخلاقي يمارسه هذا المتعجرف الله ياخدو ويريحنا منو 
*

----------


## اسعد عاشق ابوعشر

*الي اسرة الطفل القصاص والبادي اظلم ونوشوف فيك يوم يا قارورة وسفير نوايا البلح
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*القصاص القصاص القصاص ولا رحمة للمنفلتين
*

----------


## مرهف

*اتمني من الله ان تكون اسرة الطفل من المريخاب الذين 
لا يرضون الضيم 
وعدم التهاون في اخذ حقوقهم 
تخريمه:
يكون قصدهم حاجات تانيه حامياني
:006::006:
ما بعيد علي العنقاله
...
*

----------


## salam

*كان ما لعب الهلال بينسحب ولو جرّو لي سلك من السد للزريبة مباشرة..!
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*مرام اخري ......
مافي فرق بين دي وديك
القصاص القصاص من السفله والسفاحين
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اتمني من الله ان تكون اسرة الطفل من المريخاب الذين 

لا يرضون الضيم 
وعدم التهاون في اخذ حقوقهم 
تخريمه:
يكون قصدهم حاجات تانيه حامياني
:006::006:
ما بعيد علي العنقاله

...



لكن لقيتك صعب يا مرهف ...:182fd25f9b06446ba41
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تمادى هذا السفيه كثيرا 
ولا بد من ان يوقفه احد عند حده 
الا يوجد فى المنبر محام مقتدر  
يتولى هذه القضية ويتصدى لهذا السفيه ؟
اوليس فى الامكان تبنى هذه القضية 
يجب ان لا تكر هذه الفعلة الشنيعة مرور الكرام 
*

----------


## مدينة الورد

*[justify] 
الغريبة أن مشجعي الأزرق يصرون على أن المدعو هيثم مصطفى هو سفير الأمم المتحدة للنوايا الحسنة ، رغم تأكيد الأستاذ مزمل أبوالقاسم أن هيثم مصطفى هو سفير قرى الأطفال. إلا أنهم يصرون على تضليل الناس. ورغم تأكيد كلتشي إساءات هيثم مصطفى له إلا أن بعض مشجعي الأزرق يصرون على أنه لم يقم بالإساءة. وحقاً إذا لم تستحي فأفعل ما تشاء
[/justify]
*

----------


## wadabbas12

*[frame="1 80"]سفير قري الاطفال
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
دي المتوقعة منو
وشوفو الاعلام كان جاب خبر[/frame]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
يعني دي طريقة يا مرهف ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*شفت الفهم كيف؟ يا غالي
الفهم قسم 
...
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الموضوع نزل كدة 
طوالى حولوه ليك الخاص 

*

----------


## كته

*ههههههههههههههههه
غايتو ده هسع يكون كتلو
*

----------


## مرهف

*والله يا وليد ما امهلوني اقتبس
الكلام الحلو ده 
...
*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*جلفوط عااااااااقل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
دة واحد كمان راح فيها ياوليد
*

----------


## ودالتوم

*يا صفوة الداخل ادخلو الزريبة امنين بكل تقلكم وولعوها نار ولو في اي تحيز من حكم او قلت اداب من لاعبي الجلافيط اضربهم بقوة وما بنفع معاهم غير كدة واتمنا ان تمثلونا خير تمثيل ونحن نثق فيكم 
واللة الموفق
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*نتمنى مشاركة جماهير المريخ  بكثافه  فى التشجيع 

   شكراً لك ود التوم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ان شاء الله مابنقصر 
وان شاء الله منتصريين علي الجلافيط
*

----------


## mohi

*اي انا معاك 
بس كلو الا الضرب
احنا جمهور صفوة مافي داعي لحركات جلافيط دي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تعالو سريييع قبلو علي مهند
معلومات العضو
الهجان 
عضو هلالي نشط

مع السلامه مهند
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معلومات العضو
الهجان 
عضو هلالي نشط






فانت لا تشبه الهلال 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معلومات العضو
الهجان 
عضو هلالي نشط



معليش..بس ..يمشي 

ينفع للعب في تيم الشلليات ..والاصحاب 
لعاب جدآ
بس مافي الهلال 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اووو وكمان جبان 


معلومات العضو
Gorbal 
عضو هلالي متميز
لعاب بس ما زول حارة ....
وجبان .... 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله كلامك سمح

معلومات العضو
سكووون 
عضو هلالي نشط


مهند ينفع في المباريات السهله
زي هلال اتحاد مدني ولى جزيرة الفيل
طالما دايرين كاس فلازم نشطب المخلوق الاسمو مهند دا
لازم لازم لازم يفرتق 
ويفترق وبدون كلمت شكرا زاتو
مايستحقها 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وهذي هي عيوب مهند في اتلزريبة

مهند لاينفع الهلال والله
نعم يحرز اهداف ..ولكن 
1/كل باصاته خطأ
2/ضعيف البنيه
3/خواف
4/لايمكن توظيفه تكتيكيآ
5/تائه علي طول
6/غير مسؤل يمكن ان يضيع مباراه ولا يهمه ذلك
7/لياقه زهنيه نهي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتبهو الي هذا المخطط ايها الصفوة دايرين يدوهو ليكم ومعاهو ماسورة
معلومات العضو
الهجان 
عضو هلالي نشط


مبروك عليهم
معاهو كابوندي ذياده
إعاره 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معلومات العضو
سكووون 
عضو هلالي نشط

يفرتق محل مايفرتق 
مادايرنو
كل اللعيبه بلعبو كورت رجال
خايفين على الشعار
شايلين اسم الهلال
ماقصرين 
لاكن الاسمو مهند زي الخاشي تمرين 
ولى سوا حاجه نافعه
الطرد ثم الطرد ثم الطرد 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
host images
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

ناس تعيش في وهم كبير
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
الجماعة اتشاكلو بسبب رضاء 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## ودحسن

*مهند شنو البجينا والله انا لما اكون لاعب مع الجلافيط بكون مطمئن
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اليوم توغلت الي الزريبة عافاكم الله منها فجدته كما هو حديث يثير الغثيان 

اولا هذا موضوع يتحدث عن قسم حاقد نسبة لعدم ذكر السفية هيثم قارورة في عمودة اليوم



هل عدم ذكر السفية له علاقة بموضوع سارق الفرح اليوم 
</B></I>
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*السيجماني ياتينا بالدليل القاطع 


</B></I>
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

عليك الله ماترد انت كان عارف السبب
</B></I>
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ولم يتركو لجمهور عطبرة شيئاء






]


</B></I>
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا رياض روابط الصور لا تعمل ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تم التعديل بروابط اخري اتمني ان تجد القبول منكم</b></i>
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجماعة احتفلو بالاسأة لشعارهم



</B></I>
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله دة الوهم بعينو في السياسة متخلفيين


</B></I>
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ويرضو مقدم عالم الرياضة بالتلفزون القومي لم يسلم من شرهم




</B></I>
                        	*

----------


## مريخاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

الجماعة احتفلو بالاسأة لشعارهم



</b></i>



الحبيب او نزار 

المعز لا همو فى الهلال ولا البطولة 

كل همو يقبض الحافز 

عشان كدة غير ملام على اى تصرف 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخاب
					

الحبيب او نزار 

المعز لا همو فى الهلال ولا البطولة 

كل همو يقبض الحافز 

عشان كدة غير ملام على اى تصرف 



انها اعمال صبيانية ليس الاء
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*واليوم انا اتجول داخل الزريبة استوقفني هذا البوست والله ماقادر ابكي ولا اضحك 
ادونا رايكم بس في هذة الحالة


*

----------


## مرهف

*هههههههههههه
:Swaffff:
سبحان الله 
اول مرة اسمع لي بي زريبة 
يقولوا يعملوا ليها طابق
:1 (39):
يعني تاني المواسير دي ما يدفنوها الا بالونش؟
:fgf2:
...
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههه
هو الكلام بي قروش
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*تعرف دى يا أبو نزار  زى حكاية : الأزرق  الوهاج !
*

----------


## ادروب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

هههههههههههه
:swaffff:
سبحان الله 
اول مرة اسمع لي بي زريبة 
يقولوا يعملوا ليها طابق
:1 (39):
يعني تاني المواسير دي ما يدفنوها الا بالونش؟
:fgf2:
...



يكون عجبتو الفكرة بتاعت البطاحات البتنقل الاضاحي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

تعرف دى يا أبو نزار  زى حكاية : الأزرق  الوهاج !




هههههههههه
والله ديل قلبتهم الحيلة زاتو
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا ابو نزار انت ماعارف الرشاريش ؟؟؟
أى حاجه يعملها الزعيم يقوموا يعملوا زيها
الحاجه الوحيده الما قدروا عليها المحموله جوا !!
ودى عايزين يكسروا رقبتهم عشان يعملوها لكن يظل الصفر الكبييييييير !!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما عادي
بيقدرو يعملوه
كلها كم شعبة وكم مرق:565:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان في الزريبة اصبح الحديث عن انتقال الحارس المعزللمريخ جهرا 


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
والرجفة بدات
*

----------


## farandakas

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا ابونزار
ح تكون ضربه قاضيه ليهم بس بينى وبينك ما بنستفيد منو حاجه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					

كل سنه وانت طيب يا ابونزار
ح تكون ضربه قاضيه ليهم بس بينى وبينك ما بنستفيد منو حاجه



اهم حاجة يكون في تنافس في حراسة المرمي من دون احتكار
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاء الله دايما راجفين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الرجفه الدخلتهم أريتا مامرقت
لكن بصراحه المعز ده ولا شبهنا ولا بنريدو وان شاء الله ما يحصل
شكرا يا ابو نزار وكتر لينا من الطلعات دى وربنا يكتر رجفاتهم قول آآمين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*واليوم انا اتجول داخل الزريبة لفت انتباهي هذا العنوان فقررت ان انقلة لكم لترو ضحالة افكارهم واحلامهم 

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* الناس دى بتتعشى  شنو  أحلامهم  تقيله كده !
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الدمغراطيه دي شنو؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*هههههههههههههه
وهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وههههههههاهههههههههههاااي

:blb6::blb6:
واااي يا مصاريني
كلو كمل خلاص 
*

----------


## الجن الملكي

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة الجماعة ديل اتعدوا الاحلام 

يااخي المفروض تكون احلامهم قريبة للواقع

المريخ عالم جميل بس هم بيكابروا ساي 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى
دى ما احلام دى كوابيس عديييييييييل !!
مشكور يا ابو نزار كتر لينا من قش الزريبه ده
قاعد يضحكنا شديد !! 
*

----------


## غندور

*دى من بنات افكار الارباب أم بنات أبليس
*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*قويه هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هم بتمنوا يكون عندهم واحد زي الوالي ، ياخي ديل جننونا وجننوا الشتل زاتو 
*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*حلم الجيعان عيش

وحلم المفلسين  جمال الوالى
*

----------


## مريخاب

*كنتم مع برنامج 

احلام × احلام
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*هههههههههههههههههه
احلام زلوط ولا احلام اليغظه
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*انا عارف انو نهايتهم حيجنو الله يزيدكم في الجن
*

----------


## Almothanna

*أحلام زلوووط ... حقيقة كدا أثبتوا لينا منو فينا الأصل ومنو الضل (وفي الضل الوقف مازاد) . يامريخاب خلو الحقد ووافقوا على الموضوع دا بس بي شرط من الليلة يبقى ناديهم دا إسموا:
المريخ الأزرق 
:CEDP_Stealer::CEDP_Stealer::CEDP_Stealer:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* معلومات العضو
السليماني 
عضو هلالي ساحر


[COLOR="Purple"]
علمنا أنّ نادي المرّيخ السّوداني عبّر رسميا عن رغبته في ضمّ
 لاعب وسط الميدان الهجومي
 للنّادي الصفاقسي عبد الكريم النّفطي لصفوفه لمدّة ثلاثة مواسم مقابل مبلغ
 جملي قدره مليونا وخمسمائة ألف دولار
 أمريكي – أي ما يناهز مليارين اثنين من المليمات التونسية.

موقع "الصّحفيّين بصفاقس" علم أنّ هيئة "السّي آس آس" لا تمانع
 في تسريح النّفطي لنادي المرّيخ السّوداني لكنّ هذا اللاعب غير متحمّس
 للعرض حسبما علمنا. ويسعى مسؤولو النّادي حاليا إلى إقناعه بضرورة
 قبول العرض وإنجاز الصّفقة.
والسّؤال المطروح حاليا هو هل سينتقل عبد الكريم النّفطي إلى نادي
 المرّيخ السّوداني في الأيّام القليلة المقبلة أم أنّ هذا اللاعب سيفضّل
 مواصلة المشوار مع ناديه .


المصدر:
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معلومات العضو
عبد الرحمن يوسف 
عضو هلالي ساحر

عاجل : المريخ يفاوض نجم وسط الصفاقسى
 التونسى عبدالكريم النفطى

• كنب / عمرالمكابرابى
فتح نادى المريخ خطا مباشرا مع نظيره التونسى النادى ( الصفاقسى الرياضى ) بواسطة
 احد وكلاء اللاعبين المعتمدين للفيفا ( تونسى الجنسية ) للتفاوض حول انتقال نجم خط 
وسط الصفاقسى وقائده ( عبدالكريم النفطى ) 28 سنة للاحتراف بصفوف المريخ

فى الموسم الجديد على سبيل الانتقال الكامل ( شراء البطاقة الدولية للاعب ) 
مقابل 500 الف دولار امريكى على ان يتم الاتفاق مع اللاعب فى الشروط المالية .
وذكرت تقارير صحفية نشرت صباح اليوم بالعاصمة التونسية ان النادى الصفاقسى 
اعلن موافقته على عرض المريخ بشكل نهائى وفى الاثناء يعقد الوكيل التونسى
 اجتماعا مغلقا مع اللاعب قبل اعلان موافقته على الاحتراف بالمريخ 

موقع قوون الاكترونى 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* خليهم يقولوا  زى ما يقولوا  ونحن نعمل الدايرنوا 0
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الاخبار الزى دى بتوقف ليهم قلوبهم
كتر لينا من ردود الأفعال يا أبو نزار 
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*ابو نزااااااار انت وين يازول راجين الاصدا
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*معليش الناس ديل جيوبهم باني فيها العنكبوت تجيبوا ليهم سيرة المليارات دي خليتوا راسم لافي
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*الناس ديل يامجاهد رايحة ليهم لفة راس ولاشنو ؟؟؟؟
قالوا ملياراتنا بتلف الراس . طبعا دا بالإضافة للعصير ورش الملعب ومازيمبي و.... حاجات تانية حامياني .
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*مشكور يا ابونزار الحاله سابه هناك وطيب لمن يعرفوا المفاجاة التانيه بحصل لهم شنو هههههههه
*

----------


## مريخاب

*الحبيب رياض صباح الخير 

ومشكور على المجهود
*

----------


## غربه

*احب (الدمغراطيه) ظااااااااااااااتو
دمغراطيه بيضا مكويه:hhh:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*واليوم انا داخل الزريبة وجدتة اغلبية الجلافيط يتحدثون عن تسجيلاتنا هذا العام بالناجحة






*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ابو نزار العجيب الشمارات ما عندك اها كتر لينا منها عليك الله
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*وين باقي الجرسه يازول ارح نحن في الانتظاااااار
*

----------


## alhawii

*تسجيلاتنا مبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالغه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ابو نزار ما تشوف لينا طريقه نغوص معاك
تعليقات الرشاريش وردود افعالم بتعجبنا بالحيل
عشان كده كتر لينا منها !!
*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*اعوذ بالله العظيم من كل حاسد ومن كل بني زرقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* يا أبو نزار  واصل يومياً
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مانديلا ضم صوته لصوتنا يا ابو نزار

يوماتى !!
*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*ديل قالو الفنبلة حقتهم قنبلة كبيرة ...طلعت بشة...بحسدو على تسجيلاتنا زى العندهم لعبية لكن حاليا الفنبلة طاقم تحكيم جايبو صلاح تخميس
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*هههههههههههههههه والله العظيم الوالى دا يوم بكتل ليهو رشاشه
                        	*

----------


## محمد علي رفاعه

*هم السجلوهم ديل كان عندهم شوية طايوق كان مشو النيل الحصاحيصا يعني ديل زاتهم ما بستاهلوهم
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*
رعب وخوف شديدين 
وفى انتظار رسالة يومية 
(الزريبة هذا الصباح)
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					


رعب وخوف شديدين 
وفى انتظار رسالة يومية 
(الزريبة هذا الصباح)



دى لو عملتها يا سارق الفرح تكون ريحتنا راحه
بالمناسبه السرقه من العشوائى ما حرام !!:180:
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*بي هناك عياط..وفى الجرايد عملين بيسخروا مننا ويحبطوا لاعبينا!!! نفاق كبير والعياذ بالله
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*صورة لاداري بمريخاب اون لاين 
في بعض الروايات يقال عنه ماسورة 
وفي بعضها يقال عنه متموسر
يقال ان ايفوسا الاجلح ابراهيم عوض 
حلف عليو الا يتصور معاو عشان 
الشهرة وكده 
:001555:
...
:ANSmile31:


*

----------


## مرهف

*
*

----------


## مريخاب

*فاكهة المنتديات المريخية 

جمرة الماسورة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ههههههههههههه
جمرة الحبوبة
*

----------


## مرهف

*الأعضاء الذين قاموا بمشاهدة هذا الموضوع : 10  
مانديلا-89, محمد علي رفاعه, أحمر الهوي, مريخاب, مرهف, faras, جمـــرة*, عباس التنقر, Zero-one8, ود البقعة  

ماجد الزول ده بزعل منك كيف تقول ليو حبوبة 
:maaamy:
...


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*فردتك يا مرهف !!
هو بالله ادارى هنا ؟؟
طيب ليه ما ظاهر ؟؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*انا ما شائف لي اي صورة ...

بس اذا الصورة بين جمرة وايفوسا ابو جلحات ...

بيكون ايفوسا اترجى جمرة عشان يتصور معاه ....

دائما القمم مستهدفة يا حبيب ...
*

----------


## ميدو1

*جمرة ماسورة تتدفق حبا لكل ما هو احمر .... وتدفق كرها لكل ماهو ازرق 


دمت بالف خير يا ماسورة 
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*هل صحيح ماتناوله البعض في منتدى كورة سودانية عن الاسماعيلي رفض بيع الحضري للمريخ؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*غايتوشيل شيلتك يا همشري وتناي منتدي ليك مافي


اما دة عن البلطي برجاس

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*برضوالربراب كضاب مهما تقول

اخيرا قنع من الربراب وبقي شايل هم لشداد

*

----------


## africanu

*ولسسسسسع ------ ولسسسسسسسع
ولعت في الزريبة 
ماقلنا ليكم ياصفيراب كتابكم كتاب السسسسسجم والندامة والشتل
يبيعونكم الوهم والسراب
شتل في شتل
والحقيقة صفر كبير
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الارباب اصبح عدو مشجعي الجلافيط الاول



*

----------


## ayman akoud

*ولعت ولعت  ولعت فى الزريبه  المديدة الحاره المديدة الحاره
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكووووووور ابو نزار
لكن ما عملت بالوصيه وهى الغوص داخل الزريبه والنقل كل يوم
انقل لينا البكاء أول أول
*

----------


## جواندي

*شايف  البشير دبي عامل قومة وقعدة قال داير ينظف المنتدي
هههههههههه أرسلت له رسالة في الخاص قلت له انا شاكي في فلان
هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مشكووووووور ابو نزار
لكن ما عملت بالوصيه وهى الغوص داخل الزريبه والنقل كل يوم
انقل لينا البكاء أول أول



ان شاء الله ساقوم بالنقل اليومي حصري لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين

:bluefly:
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

ان شاء الله ساقوم بالنقل اليومي حصري لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

:bluefly:



[SIZE="5"]ده الكلام . . . فى انتظارك !![/SIZE]
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*خليها  تولع  عنها   ما انطفت 000
*

----------


## عمده

*ههههههههه
مشكووور ابو نزار
جيب من بيت البكا
                        	*

----------


## Red Arena

*العزيز ابو نزار اعمل حسابك ما يقومو يحظروك ونفقد غواصه فى الزريبه
ممكن نرسل ليك دواء حساسيه من ريحه كسبره الزريبه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الجديد يا ريس
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الزريبه هذا الصبح .. 
جنس جعريبه !!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## ودالبطل

*رد الله كيدهم في نحرهم
*

----------


## معاوية الجاك

*الشاذلي عضو مجلس الهلال يكشف الفضائح
صلاح إدريس إذا قال أن الأسود أبيض .. قالوا نعم ..
بعض أعضاء المجلس يستوثقون أخبار النادي من عامل المعدات .. 
مدير الإستاد يستلم الدخل بدلا من أمين الخزينة .. 

عقد السيد الشاذلي عبد المجيد عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال مؤتمراً صحفياً أمس بفندق دانداس أعلن فيه إستقالته من مجلس الهلال وكشف الكثير من الحقائق في المجلس الهلالي وشن هجوماً عنيفاً على الطريقة التي يدار بها النادي الأزرق ،وقال الشاذلي إن الهلال كان يعاني من الجراحات والمشاكل الداخلية  بجانب الإساءات بين أعضاء المجلس وعدم الانسجام وان الوضع لم يعجبهم ولكنهم كانوا يراعوا مشاركات الهلال في المنافسة الخارجية ،وأوضح الشاذلي أن جميع القرارات في الهلال فردية من رئيس النادي وبقية الأعضاء لاعلم لهم بها وجميعهم مهمشين وإنه شخصياً لا تغريه المناصب والا لما استقال وأصبح كومبارس وأضاف الشاذلي :المجلس لم يجتمع منذ أن دخله ورئيس النادي هو الناهي والآمر ويدار الهلال من خارج مؤسساته وان تربيته لا تسمح له ان يكون تابعاً لشخص وانه كان يحث بقية الأعضاء على الإستقالة ولكن بعضهم يريد ان يكون داخل المجلس بهذه الوضعية التي لاتشبه الهلال كنادي عريق ،وهاجم الشاذلي مدير الكرة أمين عبد الوهاب وقال إنه لا يستحق هذا المنصب ولا جدير به و هناك من أحق به وأكثر  خبرة ودراية منه بجانب أن أمين تم فرضه من قبل الرئيس بل ووصل به الحد أن قام بطرد احد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة من الجلوس حول الملعب ووافقه رئيس النادي واتخذ قراراً بذلك وإنه كان يتمني ان يصدر هذا الموقف تجاهه حتى يلقن امين درساً لن ينساه .
تهميش بقية المجلس .
وواصل الشاذلي كشف الحقائق وقال إن بعض أعضاء مجلس الإدارة يستوثقون معلوماتهم عن التسجيلات من عامل المعدات بوكو وهذا يؤكد أن عامل المعدات يعرف ما لايعرفه أعضاء المجلس والبعض يسمع بأخبار الهلال مثل المشجعين من الصحف ويكونوا محرجين عندما يسألهم مشجع عن التسجيلات لأنهم لا يعرفون شيئاً وهاجم الشاذلي الأعضاء جميعاً وقال لا يمكن لا حدهم أن يقول كلاماً مخالف لحديث صلاح إدريس وحتى لو قال ان لون المنضدة الأسود ابيض سيقول الأعضاء ابيض ولكن لن يرتضي لنفسه أن يكون كذلك ،وكشف الشاذلي أيضا أن أمين الخزينة لم يسبق له ان وقع على أي شيك ولا يعرف أين تذهب أموال الهلال ومدير الإستاد خلف الله هو الذي يستلم نصيب الهلال من المباريات من الإتحاد وأشار الشاذلي ان التجاني أبو سن استقال ولكنه سحبها بعد لحظات وهذا حالة تحدث كل مرة وعن استقالة الطاش وعماد قال الشاذلي أنها بسبب المشكلة التي حدثت في صحيفة الهلال ولمرارات بدواخلهم .
معارضة شرسة وقوية 
اكد الشاذلي معارضته للطريقة التي يدار بها الهلال حالياً وسيقود معارضة قوية وشرسة جداً من أجل تصحيح الوضع في الهلال وبعد أن فشل في التغيير من داخل المجلس سيغير الوضع من الخارج وأنه قادر على ذلك .
قضية المعز 
وتطرق الشاذلي لقضية المعز وقال إن اللاعب وافق على تجديد عقده لمدة عامين مقابل 300مليون وانه تبرع بمائة صلاح ادريس بمثلها وهلالي في فرنسا تبرع بمائتان ولكن صلاح ادريس كان له راي غريب حيث ذكر بان الهلال لديه سنة اضافة إلي أن المعز الذي جدد عقده لا ربعة اعوام بدلاً من خمسة بخطأ من الأمين البرير ،واكد الشاذلي ان المعز لن يذهب للمريخ ولو اعطاه مليار ولم يعطيه الهلال فلساً واحداً مؤكداً أنه لم يتم مفاوضة الحارس من قبل مجلس المريخ وكل ما في الامر أن حارس المريخ اكرم زاره في منزله واكد له رغبة المريخ في ضمه موضحاً ان المعز هلالي مخلص وسيجدد ولاءه للهلال في شهر يونيو وكشف الشاذلي ان المعز جدد المرة السابقة بعد ان سلمه شيكات منه لانه رفض شيكات الزاكي التجاني .
*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور علي السرد الوافي لكل هذه الفضائح
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم لا شمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتة

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكوووور استاذنا معاويه
الأيامات دى بختكم يا أستاذ . . . اخبار الفضائح فى العرضه شمال بالكوم
*

----------


## مرهف

*




،وأوضح الشاذلي أن جميع القرارات في الهلال فردية من رئيس النادي وبقية الأعضاء لاعلم لهم بها وجميعهم مهمشين وإنه شخصياً لا تغريه المناصب والا لما استقال وأصبح كومبارس



كلام قوي 
مين الكومبارس ده 
ههههههههههه
...
*

----------


## محمد علي رفاعه

*اللهم شتت شملهم يا رب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ربنا يهدي سرهم ويحل مشاكلهم
مادعيت ليكم عشان بحبكم ياصفراب
بس خايف افقد وصافتكم لينا
وتاني مانشوفكم الا في ميدان عقرب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يمهل ولا يهمل ، والظلم ظلمات ، كما تدين تدان ، بقيتوا تفضحوا انفسكم بانفسكم ، ولسع ياما حنسمع
                        	*

----------


## البطحاني

*اللهم شمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتة يا RED PLANET :ICON51::ICON51::ICON51::ICON51:
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الشاذلي ده ماجاب حاجه جديدة وكل الناس عارفين الشيء الحاصل في نادي الجلافيط والجديد فضائح الربراب انكشفت وبانت وصارت حقيقة واضحة زي الشمس
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يمهل ولايهمل
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البطحاني
					

اللهم شمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتة يا RED PLANET :ICON51::ICON51::ICON51::ICON51:



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابو ملاذ

*الشهاده لله متكيف شديددددددددددددددد والتقيل جاى
*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*لاتشغلوا نفسكم بيهم كتير برااااااااااها فضايحم تتكلم عنهم .اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
ولسة حقوق كل الاندية بتبان فيهم خلو الموسم بس يبدا (الله يوريني فيك يوم ياترزي الجماعة)
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم       
 وشماته للاخر واسال الله اتفرتقه حته حته 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* يا كافى البلاء يا أبو نزار 0
*

----------


## Almothanna

*شكرا يا رأفت الهجان أقصد رياض . 
حالة تحنن . 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شكراً اخونا رياض بس واصل الغوص 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*حوالينا لا علينا

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*المزيد . . . المزيد . . . المزيد
يا ابو نزار . . . خلينا نتفشى !!
*

----------


## محمد علي رفاعه

*جيب من جوه يا ابو نزار
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اخونا رياض
صراحة الناس حالتها تصعب علي الكافر
الواحد بعد كده يخاف منك عديل
تكون cia
او fbi
هههههههههههههههههههههاااااااي
                        	*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*الظريفة في واحد فوقم اعترف قال تمنين سنة صفر أتاريهم في بعضم بشيلو ويندبو حظهم ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*والله يا رياض من كثرة دخولك بهناك ... ريحتك بقت طير طير.
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*ارحم الجلافيط ديل شويه يارياض
*

----------


## omer_mairno

*تصدق يا رياض كلما ادخل الزريبة بطني تطم اطلع تاني ارجع يغلبني القعاد هناك اجي طالع، الا في واحد داير يتأدب بالحيل اسمو اشكا الزول ده فارسني وهاري فشفاشي شديد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يامن تسيؤن الي المصريين ماذا انتم فاعلون لهؤلاء الصعاليك وهم يتسابقون لاستأكم وانتم عنهم غافلون

قد نقلت لكم واحدة من مواضيهم دون حذف لترو باعينكم

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*والله قدر الواحد ما يقول يترفع عنهم
لكن يرجعوا ويجروك جر لمستنقعهم الاسن عشان ترد عليهم
ديل شنو ديل ياخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يامن تسيؤن الي المصريين ماذا انتم فاعلون لهؤلاء الصعاليك وهم يتسابقون لاستأكم وانتم عنهم غافلون

قد نقلت لكم واحدة من مواضيهم دون حذف لترو باعينكم




ياجلفوط ياملحوس العقل... الصفوة لم تشمت في( يوسف محمد )
انما حقيقة شمتت في السمكرجية والترزية الذين نسوا مكر الله
ولا زالت الصفوة تمد لسانها استهزاء وستضحك كثيرا
بعد بداية الموسم .
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*لا نملك الا ان ندعو ليوسف محمد بالشفاء العاجل 
ونقول للجلافيط 
الله اكبر 
المكر السئ لا يحيق الا باهله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يارياض
هم وجهان لعملة واحدة(المصرين+الجلافيط)
ربنا بلانا بيهم
سبحان الله
ديك جيرانا وديل جيرانا
الاتنين سجم+رماد
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الجلافيط ديل مخهم اتلحس
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*وإنت (شريعتنا السمحاء) دي عرفتها الليلة بس ، من زمان وين ؟؟

- اللهم اشف يوسف محمد بعد أن يطير الهلال من الأبطال ... أو الأصح أن نقول :

( اللهم عجل بشفاء يوسف محمد وعجل بخروج الهلال من الأبطال )

*

----------


## ودالبطل

*(ان الاعمال بالنيات ولكل امرئ ما نوي) هذا خير دليل علي سواد نواياكم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ود العمدة 
عضو متقوقع ساحر
قدم عبدالرحمن الخضر والي ولاية الخرطوم رئيس المؤتمر الوطني بالولاية دعما" مقدارا" بمبلغ 300000ج للهلال استلمة (لاحظ الاملاء) سعد العمدة أمين الخزينة انابة عن المجلس. جريدة الهلال

　
سالم سلامة
عضو متقوقع ساحر

بسيطة


عبد الرجمن الشيخ سيدا
عضو متقوقع ساحر
من الولاية كحكومة مسؤولة من الاندية بولايتها أم من المؤتمر الوطني المريخي؟؟


عمار محمد
عضو متقوقع متميز
To late


سكوون
عضو متقوقع متميز
البركة في الانتخابات

*

----------


## africanu

*ديل شحادين وعينهم قوية
كان مادعموهم يقولو قروش الوالي قروش المؤتمر الوطني
كان دعموهم يقولو البركة في الانتخابات
هم شايلين كراسهم وحايمين
تقول دايرين يبنو جامع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هههه يا ايهاب اذنك معاك وانقل من الزريبة طوالي من غير اذن
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حاجات الزريبه دى قاعد تعجبنى شديد يا ايهاب
عليك الله كتر لينا منها !!
الذ حاجه عندى جرسة الرشاريش تتهادى فى الزريبه
على قول حسن بسبوسه الكره تتهادى فى الشباك الزرقاء
هههههههآآآآآآآآآآى
*

----------


## kakoool

*


جيب من جوووووة 

*

----------


## sonstar

*اخي ايهاب لك الشكر ..
والله لو التبرع دا كان لينا نحن كان قومو الدنيا وملو الصحف دي قروش الحكومه .. بس خليهم دا حال الغلابه دايما ....................... لك ودي واحترامي
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*مال ولاية الخرطوم  ورموهوا  في زريبة لا اكثر ...,.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ان شاء الله ما تنفعهم !!
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لا يوجد شئ مهم في الزريبة كالعادة.. اللهم الا الجرسة من اجتماع مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام 
وهاكم بعض الخطرفات..

سالم سلامة
عضو متقوقع ساحر

الحاصل شنو.. يا ناس الداخل افتونا
كليتشي ووارغو والشغيل حصل ليهم شنو
ابادوهم ولا لسه


ابو مبين
الاجتماع حيستمر عشرة ساعات


yasoor
لييه عايزين يحرروا القدس؟؟


ابو مبين
عضو متقوقع نشط
في اتصال هاتفي.. مع شخصية .. في الاتحاد العام
قال ان الموقف.. في غاية التباين..والصعوبة وقد يستمر الاجتماع.. لعشرة ساعات كاملة
وذكر .. بان.. السيناريو .. سوف يحسم .. في النهاية .. بواسطة .. شدو


　
zemma
عضو متقوقع ساحرالشغل دا واضح
تسجيل يوسف اشرف علية عضو فى الاتحاد العام مجدى شمس الدين
بركية قدم الهلال استثناء-عندما ينتهى الموسم لن يكمل بركية وامادو ال20 

وارقو حيكمل ال20 بعد شهرين اصلا كملا بس جوازو مزور

اى مساس بى يوسف وبركية وامادو الدم بصل الركب
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*شكرا مع أني لمن أشوف بوست عن الزريبة بتجيني حساسية
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هههههههههههههههااااااااااي
ايهاب حبيبو
الجماعة كابين الجرسة
تقول ولادة وفتح بطن كمان


تخريمة:- العميل رقم صفر بقيت ياحبيبنا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معليش يا وش الرجال, ده من باب أعرف (زريبتك) 
عشان كده حقو (نكرم) الفدائي رياض..
وأقرب وحدة صحية ليك مني يل رياض تلاجة أمصال مضادة لاي حاجة
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههههههههههههههااااااااااي
ايهاب حبيبو
الجماعة كابين الجرسة
تقول ولادة وفتح بطن كمان


تخريمة:- العميل رقم صفر بقيت ياحبيبنا ايهاب



تلميذك يا حبيب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بعد ورود بعض الانباء عن اجتماع مجلس ادراة الاتحاد العام قررنا القيام بمهمة انتحارية وذلك بمحاولة النقل الحي والمباشر من الزريبة.. حماكم الله

Tarig Abuzaid
عضو متقوقع نشط
1/قبول استقالة قسطنطين.
2/ تكليف الضباط الاربعه للبحث عن مدرب اجنبي...
3/ بخصوص التلفزة قالوا ان الجزيرة ملتزمة بالعقد الموقع بين الاتحاد والايه ار تي..وانهم في الاتحاد العام منتظرين القرار النهائي للجزيرة مع وجود عرضين من التلفزيون القومي وقناة الشروق.
4/ تحويل عقود اللاعبين لاجتماع لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة مطلع الاسبوع القادم.وهي المخول لها اعتماد تسجيل اللاعبين ومراجعة تقرير لجنة التسجيلات.برئاسة الاستاذ مجدي شمس الدين.

gofari noralmadena
عضو متقوقع متميز
متي تجتمع لجنة شؤن الاعبين غير الهواة
مسلسل تركي 
متابعة طيبة يا اسياد 

ود عثمان 
عضو متقوقع ساجر
تكليف السكرتير العام بعقد إجتماع للجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ومراجعة كل التسجيلات وفق الضوابط واللوائح المعمول بها ومراجعة كل الحالات

المهاجر777
عضو متقوقع نشط
الحمدلله لم تنجح حملة صحف الدلاقين كما هو متوقع 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*احزر العدوى  بانفلونزا الجلافيط
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*كانما لديهم تطمينات مسبقة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

احزر العدوى بانفلونزا الجلافيط



والله يا سارق الفرح يا أخوي البركة في رياض.. لقيته راجل فنان وحريييييييييييييييييف
بس ربك يستر
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

احزر العدوى بانفلونزا الجلافيط



يا ليل الفرح مالك علينا ياخى
النقل المباشر ده ما فيهو عدوى
يديك العافيه يا دكتور ايهاب نحن معك على الخط . . . واصل
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*السليماني
عضو متقوقع ساحر

الغواصة بسرعة نقل الموضوع للمستنقع 

ودي فرصة عشان نشوف الاعضاء الشاهدوا البوست



رابط النقل 

http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=5162
 
يا ذكي.. أهم شي انو الغواص يدخل ويمرق بدون ما حد يشعر بيه 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

السليماني
عضو متقوقع ساحر

الغواصة بسرعة نقل الموضوع للمستنقع 

ودي فرصة عشان نشوف الاعضاء الشاهدوا البوست 


رابط النقل  
http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=5162 


يا ذكي.. أهم شي انو الغواص يدخل ويمرق بدون ما حد يشعر بيه 



 تم عمل اللازم 
الرجاء اتخاذ الاحترازات الصحية hopless case
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يشاهد الموضوع حاليا" 7 (4 عضو و3 ضيف)
faras, Ehab M. Ali, جواندي, سارق الفرح

الاعضاء الذين قاموا بمشاهدة هذا الموضوع: 7
مرهف, ayman akoud, الابيض ضميرك, faras, Ehab M. Ali, سارق الفرح, جواندي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

 تم عمل اللازم 
الرجاء اتخاذ الاحترازات الصحية hopless case



الله عليك يا دكتور..
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*واصل من غير فواصل 
من اجل استئصال المزيد 
غواصات نووية تهاجم وتضرب وتدافع 
ثم تعود الى قواعدها سالمة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

تلميذك يا حبيب



 ابهاب يا خوى مالا كتابتك بقت زى درب النمل
وبعدين انت تلميذو كييييييف ؟؟
افريكانو دخل معاكم فى الشغلانيه ؟؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لو اجتمعوا الف مرة ما ح يقرروا حاجة الا في مصلحة بني زرقان
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## africanu

*جلافيط+صفيراب=مستنقع من الاوساخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* 
ودة شاهد عيان علشان ما يجي واحد ناطي يقول شتل في شتل



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

اغلطوانتو يا حلوين نجيكم نحن بالاعزار 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رياض عليك الله براحة علينا ياخي الضحك قطع مصارينا
لكن الذ حاجة حكاية كاس بني ياس دي ومن هسي خايفين كان شالوه بنضحك عليهم وكان طارو الله قال بي قولهم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والله يا رياض .. بالغت عديييييييييل كده
في زول بمشي بهنا من صبا ح الرحمن؟؟
الله يديك العافية
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كاس بنى ياس
مالو ؟؟ اسم لذيذ وموسيقى كمان !!
مشكور ابونزار وفى انتظار المزيد من الجرس
*

----------


## sonstar

*اذا كان رب البيت ضاربا للدفوف فشيمة اهل البيت الرقص والطرب
غير مستبعد ان يحصل منه اي شي ... اذا كانت هذه صفات كابتن 
فياكوره ليك السلام ... يمكن الزول دا شتغل تفكيرو كاس بني ياس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*فعلا يارياض الناس ديل
بقو يحننو
مساكين ماعارفين حاجة
حولينا ماعلينا
                        	*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*اولا لك الشكر يارياض الذة شئ عجبني كلمة الرجل الثاني في الهلال ! قوليهم واطاتكم اصبحت كان ديل رجالكم الاول والثاني  
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*يا سلام عليك يا رياض أخبار جميلة ونقل ممتاز , 
وهذا من باب : أعرف عدوك 
مشكور أخى رياض
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*مشكور اخي رياض لكن نحن الان مشكلتنا بقت مع الجلافيط الاكبر بالاتحاد لمعرفة نهاية التجاوزات التي يتمادون فيها دون خجل بل يفتخرون بها ليعلنوها بالفضائيات لحظة بلحظة وهذا لادراكهم الشديد بان ليس هنالك رادعا لهم
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

والله يا رياض .. بالغت عديييييييييل كده
في زول بمشي بهنا من صبا ح الرحمن؟؟
الله يديك العافية



كان شالو ما بنشال وكان خلوه سكن الدار...
دا امولادي ولا كاس بنياس؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## منص

*جهجهتا الجلافيط يا رياض
تخريمة :
اخبار اللاعب بتاع امبارح شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					

جهجهتا الجلافيط يا رياض
تخريمة :
اخبار اللاعب بتاع امبارح شنو ؟؟



في الكرنتينة ...
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*دخلوا البرنس مدرسه (العجب) للاخلاق الحمييييييده فرق يا رياض
                        	*

----------


## أبوعاقله أماسا

*سجل هيثم مصطفى كلاعب كرة قدم مليء بالمواقف المشابهة وعلى سبيل المثال إشتباكاته مع الصحافيين باليد (أبوبكر شرش).. مصور المشاهد وجيلاني عيسى الزميل في قوون، وسبق له أن دفع شيخاً عجوزاً أمام الإستاد جاء ليسلم عليه بشوق لأنه كان يضع له صورة زاهعية في قلبه ولكنه فوجيء به وحشاً (يفترس صغاره)، ومع الإداريين من قبل علي أحمد عباس والراحل الطيب عبد الله حيث نتج عن ذلك المواقف إبعاده من قائمة الفريق المشاركة في البطولة العربية لأبطال الكؤوس التي استضافها نادي الملعب التونسي وأحرز الهلال فها بقيادة مجاهد والصادق تبري المركز الثاني، وعن نفسي ورغم أنني أعرفه منذ ان كان (يتلبد) بمكتب المهندس سيف الدين حسن بابكر ويقول: أنا مريخابي موت، أتحاشى السلام عليه في أكثر من موقف، وأرى انه لا يستحق لقب سفير لنوايا حسنه أو نوايا سيئة..
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*هيثم مصطفى كرار كابتن الهليل والمنتخب والقارورة يرفض مصافحة ابناء الهلال مالو مابصافح اتنقب والبس عباية احسن
                        	*

----------


## حمادة

*هيثم دا لقا مكانة أكبر من تخيلاته
وسقط فيها سقوط شديد
أما سفير النوايا الحسنة دي
تعتبر عطاء من لا يعلم لمن لا يستحق
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا رياض صعبتها معاهم الناس ديل..........عليك الله دائما بالجديد....
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معلومات العضو
غريبة 
عضو هلالي متميز


مليااااااااااااااار من الزعييييييييييم الى الدلاقييييييييييين!!!!!!!!! 

عمكم رئيس الجمهورية اده الدلاقييييييييييين مليار حااااااااار عدا نقدا اسع نااااااااااو
هههههههههههه
ههههههه
لينا الله
يا اخوانا معارضة البلد دى ماله تعبانة كده 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معلومات العضو
عبد القادر 
عضو هلالي ساحر


إن شاء الله بي الساحق والماحق

دعوة مظلوم ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معلومات العضو
عبد الرحمن يوسف 
عضو هلالي ساحر



يا محمد اصبر ,,, جاى عندنا يوم 13 فبراير الجارى لو ما قبضنا المليار بعد كده نتكلم 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معلومات العضو
غريبة 
عضو هلالي متميز
انا قلته كده برضو
لكن المليار حق الدلاقين ده والله وجعنى 
نحنا عيازين 2مليار لزوم العددية ما 30 مليون هلالبى 
ولزوم الطابق التانى
ولا ما كده 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معلومات العضو
bakhit 
عضو هلالي نشط
طبعا لازم يدي الحبيب تكعيب مرشح المؤتمر الوطني

يعني يدي الارباب الاتحادي ؟

ولا يدي صلاح ادريس النازل في انتخابات اتحاد الكره ضد الكوز معتصم جعفر؟ 
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

معلومات العضو
غريبة 
عضو هلالي متميز


مليااااااااااااااار من الزعييييييييييم الى الدلاقييييييييييين!!!!!!!!! 

عمكم رئيس الجمهورية اده الدلاقييييييييييين مليار حااااااااار عدا نقدا اسع نااااااااااو
هههههههههههه
ههههههه
لينا الله
يا اخوانا معارضة البلد دى ماله تعبانة كده 



 أسكت يا جلفوط البلد بلدنا نقعد ونقوم علي كيفنا
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*هههههههههههه
توقيت ممتاز للدخول 
نفسية الجلافيط نفسية غريبة وشى مستعصى 


الرجاء عمل الاجراءات الوقائية 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

أسكت يا جلفوط البلد بلدنا نقعد ونقوم علي كيفنا



 هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآى
*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*شوف ديل بلاي شحادين وعينهم قوية ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حمادة

*شحدة ونص النهار كمان
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*الهلال المليار حارقو   ووراغو حااااارقو
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*,,
,,

’’
,,
,,












ترقبونا بعد قليل..
الزريبة.. هذا الصباح
أو صباح الخير يا ........ 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الأعضاء الذين قاموا بمشاهدة هذا الموضوع : 3 الصادق هبانى, Ehab M. Ali, جاميكا
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عفوا" خروج اضطراري.. وعودة

اتفضلوا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لا لاستقبال البشير اليوم في استاد الهلال　　معلومات العضو
برير احمد ابراهيمعضو متقوقع متميز



　

أتمنى من جماهير الهلال مقاطعة الللقاء المزمع اقامته اليوم مع الرئيس

عمر البشير فى استاد الهلال حتى يعرف المؤتمر الوطنى انه خسر

جمهور الهلال بموالاته للدلاقيين ... حتى يعرف المؤتمر الوطنى انه خسر

حزب الاغلبيه بدعمه للدلاقين وفتح خزائن الدولة لهم ...

أن اراد البشير موالاة جمهور الهلال فاليدفع اليوم فى الاستاد عدا ونقدا مليار جنيه هى قد تساوى او تقترب من مادفعه حزب المؤتمر الوطنى

فى السنوات الماضيه للدلاقيين ... ومن ثم 200 مليار اخرى وهى ان الاسياد

لايساونهم بالاخرون من الاقليات



كنت اتمنى من كل صحفى الهلال الدعوة لمقاطعة لقاء اليوم ...

فمن عادى الهلال قاطعناه .... ومن فتح خزائنه للدلاقين دون الهلال

فهو عدو لنا ....


مقاطعة لقاء البشير اليوم .... هى رسالة توجهها جماهير الهلال للحزب 

الحاكم ... اننا حزب الاغلبيه .... فلا تكسبوا عداوتنا ..

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لا محمول جوا ولا يحزنون


معلومات العضو
غريبة
عضو متقوقع متميز..

ما عايز انحسكم ولا حاجة
اذا قدر لنا هذا الكأس ما عايزين زيطة
بطولة وفزنا بيها والحمد لله
ما عايزين نجارى الوهم ديل
كأس سجم وكأس رماد
محمول جوا ولا جاء حااااااااابى
نحن ناس اكبر من كده
البطولة الحقيقية الكأس الافريقى
وهو مطلب كيانى لن نتزحزح عنه مهما كان هذا العام
اخاف ان تكون هذه البطولة سلبية فى المعطيات


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معلومات العضو
سكووون
عضو متقوقع متميز 

ماحنعتبرا اكتر من انها اعداد


　
abuobaydha 
عضو هلالي نشط
لو شلنا الكاس لازم نعمل قومة و قعدة , ما عشان الكاس يستاهل , عشان الدلاقين يعرفوا حاجة _ بس انت قول يا رب

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*نادر رشاد عضو هلالي نشط　
　الأخ غريبة ومن تبعه ترليونات التحايا 
الكاس اذا ما كان من منافسة معترف بها من جانب الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ده ما كاس ، لذا يكون كاس دورة بني ياس أفضل منه كاس السودان وكما تفضل بعض الاخوة انه فقط للإعداد وان تحصلنا على الكاس فسيكون له دافع معنوي كبير لدى اللاعبين .
كل الود

محمد عيدابي عضو هلالي جديد　
　
　شكرا لك اخت غريبة

صدقيني الفرح ليس لكون الدلاقين سبقونا لبطولة محمولة جوا ولكن لانها فاتحة خير واول بطولة من حقي ان افرح ولا عزاء للشامتين صدقيني حنفرح ونهيص ونرقص كمان عشان انفسنا نحن كهلالاب وانا ارفض مبدا المشاركة للاعداد واسالي اي واحد بعد الفوز على المحرق هل يرضى بغير الكاس اكيد لا حتى لو كنا لاعبين في بوركينا فاسو .

الله الوطن والهلال وبداية الكاسات المحمولة جوا وارضا انشاء الله


معلومات العضو 
ahb_hilal
عضو هلالي ساحر
 
أحسنت يا غريبة .. فعلا لا نريد اي فرح زائد عن اللازم اذا ما فزنا بهذه الكأس .. ولا نريد احباط اذا لم نفز ,, فهي في النهاية دورة ودية يعني لا تقدم ولا تؤخر .. وأن لا نفعل كما فعل الآخرون الذين ما زالوا يعدون كأساً أحرزوه من مباراة واحدة وبضربات الترجيح بطولة خارجية ويحسبونها ضمن بطولاتهم


*

----------


## kakoool

*

والله شالوهو وووب ما شالوهو وبين 
ما بنريحهم ما بنريحهم 
كاس دورة سن الياس
خخخخخخخخخخ

*

----------


## az3d

*ديل مالهم طير كدا 
والله الجهل مشكلة شنو دايرين ومادايرين 
هم دايرين موبايل ولا شنو 
الحمدلله على نعمة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## حمادة

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
الما بتلقاهو في بيت أبوك بخلعك
الله يديك العافية يا إيهاب
ومنتظرين باقي الشمارات
*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*ياجماعة مباريات الدورة دي التغيرات مفتوحة معقول يعملو فيها الزيطة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*من الزريبة..



















بعد قليل....
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 
ابو رداد 
عضو متقوقع ساحر

حبشي ليوم واحد
في زول عندو أعتراض ... عايز أكون أنا غصن أخضر

　يارب السقط ... ويارب مطره حدها النخره يااارب

　يارب رعد وصواعق وهبوب وكتاحه سوا مع السقط ..اللهم اسقهم الغيث ولا تجعلهم من القانطين ..

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وده واحد كان مؤمل في الدعم من الرئيس وهو ما عارف اصلا" الرئيس جا لشنو..


　

abobakr15
عضو متقوقع ساحر
هسع عليك الله استفدنا شنو نحنا من الجعحعة الفي الاستاد دي

ناس يدوها مليار لاشق ولا طق

ونحنا يجو يونسونا

ويقطعو نجيلتنا


ما دايرين زاتو معاكم
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*كل يوم اذداد عشقا للمريخ واشكر الله سر وجهرا علي مريخيتي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بالله شوف.. عالم تحب التزوير

الهلالي
عضو متقوقع نشط



مذيع مباراة الهلال وبني ياس فهد عبد الرحمن قال
:


يكفيني شرفاً وفخراً انني في يوم من الايام علقت على مباراة طرفها نادي الهلال العظيم

اي حب تحملونه لناديكم اي عشق تسرونه في دواخلكم يا جماهير الموج الازرق سادع التعليق لان المنظر لا يحتاج للتعليق

وكان وقتها منظر تدافع الجماهير على اللاعبيين

بصراحة وجب علينا تكريم هذا المعلق الذي انصفنا في كل شيء وتميز بمعرفته الجيده لتاريخ من يعلق له

ولمذيعينا اصحاب الحناجر المصدية خذوا العبرة



*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*حالات نفسية عجيبة 
داخـــــــــــــــــــل الزريبة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ههههههههههههههههههااااااااي
مساكين -جلافيط-مساكين
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*هههههههههههههه الكاس دا قايلنو كاس العالم ولا شنو
والله الجلافيط ديل صحي جلافيط
الله يشفيهم
                        	*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*انا لسسسسسسسسسسسسة مصر نستقبلم في المطار عشان الاعجاز د 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الطاشاش في بلد العمي شوف 
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ابو رداد 
عضو متقوقع ساحر

حبشي ليوم واحد 
في زول عندو أعتراض ... عايز أكون أنا غصن أخضر
　
يارب السقط ... ويارب مطره حدها النخره يااارب

　
يارب رعد وصواعق وهبوب وكتاحه سوا مع السقط ..اللهم اسقهم الغيث ولا تجعلهم من القانطين
..





 

جلفوطي .. هلفوطي .. حاقد وحاسد .. انشاءالله ربنا يديكم علي حسب نيتكم السوداء .... يا هلافيط ..


*

----------


## جواندي

*والله المنوعات دي دي متعة المتعة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكاتب السخفي همشري


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معلومات العضو
المدير عضو هلالي متميز






 الحق حق والسجن للرجالة ....او كما قال .... 

* عبر التاريخ ستظل هذه العبارة خالدة .........لانها من صنيع اهل السجون ومرتاديها ....فاذا خلت الدنيا من السجون ....ستظل رمزا لصمود المساجين ..
* نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا وما لزماننا عيب سوانا ........الديون المتراكمة على الهلال عبر تواريخ سابقة يجب ان ينظر لها بعين الاعتبار والموضوعية والشفافية ....والحساب ولد ..
* التسوى بى ايدك يغلب اجاويدك ..........اليس هذا هو الشرك الذى نصبه الكبير لغيره فى حالة محاولة غيره ان يكون رئيس للهلال ......اذن لما التباكى ...
* القانون سيد الجميع .....وعلى المتضرر اللجؤ للقضاء ...الدين واضح والالتزام مفهوم والقانون لايحمى المغفلين .........فما بالك بمن تسول له نفسه المساس بحقوق الناس..
* تم زج السيد مدير عام صحيفة الهلال فى الحراسة ....لماذا لم يتباكى هؤلاء ...مع العلم بان الصحيفة هى من اولويات المجلس وتعتبر الناطق باسم الهلال ......فهى صوت النادى .. 
* للتذكير فقط .....ان الشيكات او الالتزامات التى سجن بموجبها السيد مدير عام صحيفة الهلال مصدرها معروف للجميع ...ومن قام بالاجراء ضد الصحيفة معروف...وصاحب الايعاز معروف تماما للجميع .........الناس حقو تقول النصيحة ..
* اذا كان لدى شركة رويال حقوق على سيد البلد عليها اللجو للقضاء وهذا حقها ....واذا كانت لدى ادارة الهلال اى اعتراضات عليها الرجوع للمحكمة .......
* الخطابات العاطفية .....و التباكى على حقائق واضحة لن يحل اى مشكلة ....الا اذا كان القصد منها التغبيش والتعتيم على حقائق فشل المجلس .... وده ما ماحبابو 
* الهلال كيان له اسم وقيمة .......والرهان على حقوقه مكسب لكل صاحب قضية ....اما البكاء ومحاولة حشد التاييد بناء على العاطفة فلا مكان له فى زمننا المعاصر ..فصاحب العقل يميز ........وماضاع حق خلفه مطالب ..
* الفشل الادارى ...يتبعه فشل فى كل شى ..ماليا وقانونيا وفنيا واستراتيجيا ...فلانستغرب ان يتم الزج برئيس نادى الهلال فى اى قضية ..... او اى حراسة لانه لا يجيد تقييم موقفه ... 
* من يفشل فى الايفاء بالتزامات محترفيه ...ويفشل فى تقيق ولو واحد فى المائة من برنامجه الانتخابى ..ويفشل فى كل معتركاته مع خصومه ..ويهلل ويطبل له من حوله على كل كلمة يقولها ......سيقع فى المشاكل ويجر معه اهل الهلال....مع العلم بان هذه الاشياء لاتخص اهل الهلال ...فهم لم يكتبوا شيكات ..ولم يسجلو صكوك وديون على الهلال ...ولم يتشدقوا فى التلفاز او الراديو بان لهم حقوق عند الهلال تعادل مليارات الجنيهات ......
* الهلال موسسة بغير مؤسسية...وشعب بدون قيادة ...وحركة بدون برنامج ..وفريق كرة من المساكين اصحاب الحقوق الضائعة ....... ومجموعة من المنتفعين سرا وجهرا .. جاء بهم من يريد ان يكون وحده فى الهلال .........
* لا للتباكى واستجداء العواطف والمشاعر عبر كتابات مغلفة ......فالهلال كان موجود قبلكم وسيكون موجود بعدكم ........فهو الاصل ......وانتم مجرد ارواق تخضر ثم تصفر ثم تتساقط ..وتدفنها الرمال .....................
 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معلومات العضو
HMIDABعضو هلالي متميز



مع احترامى لك لكن لم تصيب الصواب! نحن لانقف مع رئيس الهلال وليس لنا مصلحة في ذلك مابيننا وبين الريس هو الهلال وحب الهلال وعندما عارضنا خطوة سجن الريس من منطلق قانونيني لا اكثر ولا اقل الهلال مؤسسة عامة غير مملوكة لصلاح ادريس حتى يتم سجن الرجل من اجل شيك ليس هو الذى كتبه ومن اجل مشروع لم يرى النور كيف تطالب بمستحقات وفوائد عليه! ماتم بشأن الشيك مكايدة سياسية وتصفية حسابات لا اكثر ولاغير!
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

معلومات العضو
المدير عضو هلالي متميز






 الحق حق والسجن للرجالة ....او كما قال .... 

* عبر التاريخ ستظل هذه العبارة خالدة .........لانها من صنيع اهل السجون ومرتاديها ....فاذا خلت الدنيا من السجون ....ستظل رمزا لصمود المساجين ..
* نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا وما لزماننا عيب سوانا ........الديون المتراكمة على الهلال عبر تواريخ سابقة يجب ان ينظر لها بعين الاعتبار والموضوعية والشفافية ....والحساب ولد ..
* التسوى بى ايدك يغلب اجاويدك ..........اليس هذا هو الشرك الذى نصبه الكبير لغيره فى حالة محاولة غيره ان يكون رئيس للهلال ......اذن لما التباكى ...
* القانون سيد الجميع .....وعلى المتضرر اللجؤ للقضاء ...الدين واضح والالتزام مفهوم والقانون لايحمى المغفلين .........فما بالك بمن تسول له نفسه المساس بحقوق الناس..
* تم زج السيد مدير عام صحيفة الهلال فى الحراسة ....لماذا لم يتباكى هؤلاء ...مع العلم بان الصحيفة هى من اولويات المجلس وتعتبر الناطق باسم الهلال ......فهى صوت النادى .. 
* للتذكير فقط .....ان الشيكات او الالتزامات التى سجن بموجبها السيد مدير عام صحيفة الهلال مصدرها معروف للجميع ...ومن قام بالاجراء ضد الصحيفة معروف...وصاحب الايعاز معروف تماما للجميع .........الناس حقو تقول النصيحة ..
* اذا كان لدى شركة رويال حقوق على سيد البلد عليها اللجو للقضاء وهذا حقها ....واذا كانت لدى ادارة الهلال اى اعتراضات عليها الرجوع للمحكمة .......
* الخطابات العاطفية .....و التباكى على حقائق واضحة لن يحل اى مشكلة ....الا اذا كان القصد منها التغبيش والتعتيم على حقائق فشل المجلس .... وده ما ماحبابو 
* الهلال كيان له اسم وقيمة .......والرهان على حقوقه مكسب لكل صاحب قضية ....اما البكاء ومحاولة حشد التاييد بناء على العاطفة فلا مكان له فى زمننا المعاصر ..فصاحب العقل يميز ........وماضاع حق خلفه مطالب ..
* الفشل الادارى ...يتبعه فشل فى كل شى ..ماليا وقانونيا وفنيا واستراتيجيا ...فلانستغرب ان يتم الزج برئيس نادى الهلال فى اى قضية ..... او اى حراسة لانه لا يجيد تقييم موقفه ... 
* من يفشل فى الايفاء بالتزامات محترفيه ...ويفشل فى تقيق ولو واحد فى المائة من برنامجه الانتخابى ..ويفشل فى كل معتركاته مع خصومه ..ويهلل ويطبل له من حوله على كل كلمة يقولها ......سيقع فى المشاكل ويجر معه اهل الهلال....مع العلم بان هذه الاشياء لاتخص اهل الهلال ...فهم لم يكتبوا شيكات ..ولم يسجلو صكوك وديون على الهلال ...ولم يتشدقوا فى التلفاز او الراديو بان لهم حقوق عند الهلال تعادل مليارات الجنيهات ......
* الهلال موسسة بغير مؤسسية...وشعب بدون قيادة ...وحركة بدون برنامج ..وفريق كرة من المساكين اصحاب الحقوق الضائعة ....... ومجموعة من المنتفعين سرا وجهرا .. جاء بهم من يريد ان يكون وحده فى الهلال .........
* لا للتباكى واستجداء العواطف والمشاعر عبر كتابات مغلفة ......فالهلال كان موجود قبلكم وسيكون موجود بعدكم ........فهو الاصل ......وانتم مجرد ارواق تخضر ثم تصفر ثم تتساقط ..وتدفنها الرمال .....................
 




والله ياريتو مريخابي 
اول مرة اشوف جلفوط فاهم كدا
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*[size="5"][color="red"]مشكور اخ رياض قمت
 بتنزيل موضوع هام من الجانب الاخر      
الصحفي همشري  من خلا ل ما كتبة بمنتداهم وما كتبه  بالصحف  يريد  تسييس  موضوع الاعتقال  بأي شكل ... ومن تصدى له (المدير)... عضو هلالي  اكثر  وعيا بكثير من  الصحفي الدنئ جدا      همشري
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*اسى قلبكم بطاوعكم تدخلو منتديات الوصيفاب
ولا تقروا جرائدهم
وجبت القضاء والكفاره يارياض

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اثناء تجوالي داخل الزريبة وجدتها عبارة عن معركة اقتبستة لكم البعض من الاراء بعد التنقية والتدقيق 


والله انت مسكين بشكل قال كراهية قال 



هوالهلال فاتتو المشاكل متين 
والله انتو مساكين بشكل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
ياشباب عوووق ورونا المشاكل دي جات من وين 
ههههههههه



وين الهلال العالمي وكأس فهيمة واللسان الطويل




والكلام دة من زمان ويـــــــــــــــــن اه انا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*النار ولعت والمستقبل اصبح في علم الغيب
*

----------


## كته

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
النار ولعت وجزيره الفيل تطفيها
نحن شن قلنا
عافيه
تهى زندكا
*

----------


## majdi

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رياض ما قاعد تقصر منهم خالص 
المضحك من العضو هيثم الجلفوط عندما قال المشكلة فى كثرة الكروت هى من الضعف المهارى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما جبت جديد
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*النار ولعت انشاء الله ما تنطفي
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*فلس فى فلس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جلافيط يحننو
م س ا ك ي ن
                        	*

----------


## ابكرونا

*فعلا مساكين والله البقولو في كلام زي ده وما لاقين حل غيرو
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*السبب الفساد الاداري ياجلافيط  وداكم التونج  فريقكم اصبح كالعجوز الشمطاء تملأ وجهها 
بالمساحيق  ومع اول غسلة وش تظهر التجاعيد   ويكفيكم ما جرى في مباراة جزيرة الفيل 
  وقد ضربكم اولاد الجزيرة( ضرب الفيلة) كما تقول العبارة
*

----------


## welli

*منتدى الجلافيط اتحول لمنتدى المناحة السوداني بدون منازع
وهذا ما كسبت يمينكم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قال الربراب سيعود بعد 72 ساعة 


هل هو غير موجود بالفعل في الساحة الهلالية 


اعتراف صريح بجلب عضوية ستات الشاي


ومازالت الاستقالات مستمرة عند الجلافيط


*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*هذا التخبط حصاد لبعض أعمالهم ، هل هذا حال نادي الأول أفريقياً وعربياً قمة الشحدة والمديونية والتفكك والجلفطة ، أشك أن للسمكرجي يد في هذا التصنيف ، لشعورهم بالدونية خاصةً أن المريخ سبقهم في هذا التصنيف من قبل .
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اليومين ديل بقوا مساكين وحالتهم يصعب على الكافر ونرجع نقول يمهل ولا يهمل
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*هذجزآءهم لم ارتكبوه فى حق الزعيم
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*جلافيط هلافيط انشاءالله نراهم في الليق ..
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكووووووور
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

جلافيط هلافيط انشاءالله نراهم في الليق ..



:094:الجماعة ديل .. ما برضك زباينا .. نخليهم شويييييييية !
واللهم حوااااااااااااااااليييييييينا ولا علينا ..
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*:enfjaar:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

اليومين ديل بقوا مساكين وحالتهم يصعب على الكافر ونرجع نقول يمهل ولا يهمل



يكيدون كيدا والله خير الكايدين
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*والله يا شباب كل ما أشوف حالة الجماعة ؛ بتذكر المثل الصيني البقول (شن شان شا ، شن شان شو ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































ومعناها (ياوهم وما بتعرفوا اللغة الصينية ومباريني لي هنا) : التسوى تلقاه !!!!.
:ooo9o::ooo9o::ooo9o::ooo9o::ooo9o:

*

----------


## جاميكا

*[QUOTE=Almothanna;54084]والله يا شباب كل ما أشوف حالة الجماعة ؛ بتذكر المثل الصيني البقول (شن شان شا ، شن شان شو ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











































:h3::h3::h3::h3::h3::h3::h3::h3::h3::h3:
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة سأبة شاحد الله الكريم الليلة ياخدو في راسهم ويجو منهزمين من مدني عشان يفرتقو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجوم صارخ علي الربراب


وحملة جائرة علي كابوس


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*يا رياض الجماعة ما دايرين ينسوا مازنبي سبب العذاب
الحمي لسا ما نزلت ولفة الراس لسا ما انتهت ...
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*حالتهم تحنن والله لو ماكامبوس الجماعة ديل موية مايشربوها عندو ليعبه لما يتكتك
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*كل اناء بما فيه ينضح
والله كلو بنبز كلو 
القطيعة مدورة كيمان كيمان
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسو المريخابية
					

يا رياض الجماعة ما دايرين ينسوا مازنبي سبب العذاب
الحمي لسا ما نزلت ولفة الراس لسا ما انتهت ...



كيف اخوتنا سوسو وشكرا علي المرور 
لاكن بيني وبينك الخماسية المازمبية مابتتنسي
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هههههههههههههه عليك جنس محن يا رياض اها المحن دي كتر لينا منها يا غواص انت
*

----------


## samawal

*البحير انو الناس ديل 
ما عندهم الرمادة دي
برضو امروهم ماشه 
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*في واحد فاتح نفسة وبيقارن المهلهلين ببرشلونة ....استغفروا .
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*عليك الله يا رياض زيد زيد...
حلفتك....

*

----------


## معز بوب

*ياخي الناس ديل و هم بالجد و يارياض ياريت بتكون بتستعمل الكمامات اثناء الغارات 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معز بوب
					

ياخي الناس ديل و هم بالجد و يارياض ياريت بتكون بتستعمل الكمامات اثناء الغارات 




معز بوب شخشيا ، والله مرحبتين حبابك مشتاقين يا حبة: أي رياح طيبة أتت بك . :DOGPILE:
شنو يا مان خاشي ساي ؟؟؟؟؟ وإنت زااااااتو الرحب بيك منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟:blb6:
تفحيطه : دا شنو يا رياض الرشاشات حايمين بي هنا وإنت قاعد لي في الزريبة !!!!!!!:a059::krkr1::maaamy::blb6:
*

----------


## acba77

*هزيمة مازنبي لاتتنسي
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*اللهم أجعل كيدهم في نحرهم ولاتوفقهم أبدا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والله يا ودالعقيد لقيتك سريع سرعة..
سادومبا بس 
تهي تهي تهي

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					







تتحرك تعمل شنو يا احمد هاشم؟؟
تشتري الحكام من بدري يعني؟؟ 
ولا ما تشرب عصير؟؟؟

شلاليت عرفها من بدرررررررررررري وقال عيان

*

----------


## az3d

*يا رياااض اصبر شويه
لانو يا ندردق في الواطة من الضحك يا نقرا حبة حبة 
والله انا بطني وجعتني من الضحك
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					







 ثورة شنو يا  البعير دبي؟؟؟

 ثورة بالثا؟؟


*

----------


## قنوان

*والله اكتر حاجه حننتني لما طلعت الكوره اوت كامبوس جرا جابها
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*واااااااااااااااااااااي وااااااااااااااااااااااااااايياجماعة الناس ديل يحننو والله
*

----------


## az3d

*البعير.دبى 
عضو جلفوطى مسخرة 

يا .. حليل .. حليل ....الهلال ... واسفااااى عليك ..يا هلال ... 

مجلس ادارة ... اصبح زى ورق الكوتشينة .... 

وفضائحه ...فى كل وسائل الاعلام ..... 

استقالات .. تصريحات عدائية ..بين اعضاء ادارته ... 

مدرب .. فشنك .. وكمان ينوى الرحيل بسبب الصراعات الادارية ... 

وتعلم .. ان ينشر هذا الغسيل فى وسائل الاعلام .... 

كانه ...يقول ... هم ناس الادارة ... احسن منى ؟؟؟ 

فريق ... هزيل .. هزيل .... 

اتخيلوا ... مهاجمين الهلال ....الاساسيين .. 

احمد عادل ... وكاريكا ....( والله مهزلة ) .... 

وامبيلى .. وسادومبا ...كنب .... 

بشة .. وسط الملعب ... ومهند الطاهر كنب .... 

كل اللاعبين اصبحوا ... متاثرين بما يحدث من صراعات 

وتصريحات الاداريين ...السالبة .. 

اصبح اللاعبين اكثر .. الحاحا .. على طلب مستحقاتهم المالية 

لانهم .. اصبحوا .. يخافون من غرق المركب ..بريسها ... 

واصبحوا اشباحا ..... 

اصبح اداء الهلال ... جنائزى ولا يشبه ..هلال العزة سيد البلد 

وادارة الفرد الواحد .. وكومبارسه وصراعااااتهم .... 

تهوى بالهلال ... الى هاااااوية سحيقة ..فاااااتلة .. 

ولن ..يرحل هؤلاء القوم ... الا بثورة جماهيرية .... 

فلينتظروووونها ............ 

والله العظيم الهلال فى خطر ..... 

والله العظيم الهلال فى خطر ..... 

------------------------ 

Abdelrahman Elsheikh Sida 
عضو جلفوطى مسخرة 

لن ينصلح حال الهلال الا بذهاب هذه الشلة من الهلال وادارته بالاسماء 

1- صلاح ادريس وكل اعضاء مجلسه بالكامل فلا احد يستحق البقاء 
2- المريخي امين عبدالوهاب 
3- صحفيي ومشجعي الارباب ( وهم ليسوا مشجعي لفريق الهلال) السادة ( ابراهيم عوض وعلي همشري وياسر عبدالفتاح ودسوقي ) 

ولياتي من ياتي بعدها 

كرهونا الهلال والكورة وسيرتها ذاتها 

سؤال لهمشري: 

بلاغك السنة الفاتت في برجاس اخبارو شنو والالفاظ النابية الرسلها ليك في الرسالة القاضي عمل فيها شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

------------------------ 

الطيب إسماعيل أبو الباشا 


و الله العظيم ماسأة 

ما يحدث فى الهلال الآن من أعضاء مجلس الهلال لهو وصمة عار فى جبينهم جميعا 

×إختلاف وإحتراب ثم إتفاق وعودة ثم إحتراب وإختلاف 

قمة الفوضى وعدم المسئولية ،، 


الهلال أكبر منكم جميعا يا هؤلاء 


أتف الحروف التبيع الكلام ،، أتف الحروف التبيع الكلام 

أتركوا الهلال وشأنه ،، 

أنتم لاتعشقون الهلال كما تعشقون أنفسكم أيها السادة 


أى تعثر للهلال فى مشوار الدورى أو الخروج من البطولة الأفريقية سيكون النار التى سترحرقكم جميعا ،، 

اللهم نجى الهلال من شرور أقرب الناس إليه ولا أقول أبنائه لأن الإبن لا يكون عاقا ولايضمر الشر لوالده ،، 

اللهم نجى الهلال و اللهم أنصر الهلال 

------------------------ 

hassan abudujana 

كل مشاكل الهلال من العنيد الارباب والمتعجرف برجاس والمتملق همشري والدلقون امين عبدالوهاب 

------------------------ 

abduosman يتحدث عن البرنس المزعوم : 

اما ان لهذا الفارس ان يترجل!!!! 
الموضوع دا حيجيب هواء كتير!!!! 
ولكنة راى قابل للخطأ والصواب!!!! 
للسن حكمها!!!! 
قديما قيل لايصلح العطار ما افسد الدهر!!!! 
نريدك ان تظل نغمة حلوة.نتذكرها عن زمنك الجميل .ونقارنك بالاعبيين الافذاذ الذين غادورا الملاعب وهم فى عز عطاءهم!!!! 

يمكنك ان تدرس التدريب والادارة الرياضية فانت مؤهل لذلك!!!!! 
اكرهة ما اكرهة لاعب مثلك ان تهتف لة الجماهير.برة برة!!!! 

------------------------ 

دا أظرف زول فيهم .. إسمو غريبة و هو المحامى الخاص بتاع الأرباب فى العشوائى شوفو قال شنو و الغريبة الزول دا كاتب الكلام دا قبل ما الكورة تبدا زاتو ؟؟؟ مش حاجة غريبة ؟: 

اول عترات الهلال فى الدورى الممتاز!!!!!! 

الحال يغنى عن السؤال والامور لا تبشر بالخير واتضح جليا اننا اعداء لانفسنا واننا لا نجعل مصلحة الهلال هى العليا 
شخصنة للقضايا 
ومجلس متحزب والناس كيمان كيمان 
والشغل بقى احفر لى واحفر ليك...........لذا 
ان تعثرنا اليوم فى كادوقلى لا تستغربو او تضجروا لانه شئ طبيعى ان يتأثر الفريق بما يدور فى المجلس. 

------------------------ 

قائمة الشطب من العضو طارق زروق: 

مجلس الادارة 
كامبوس 
أحمد عادل 
كاريكا 
مهند 
مساوي 
منير 
اسامة 

------------------------ 

العضو umdoam1 

بوست بعنوان .. شيل قروشك و أدينا هلالنا 

يا جماعة يا ناس يا اهلة 
اشرف لينا مليون مرة 
نلعب بلاعبين محليين 
ويدربنا الفاتح النقر 
ويتفضل السيد رئيس النادي ويشيل 28 مليار بتاعتو دي 
وكفاية لحدي كدا 
ديكتاتور كبير 
ويمكن ان يحل صراعاته الشخصية على حساب الهلال 
واليوم هو السبب في الهزيمة 
========== 
وحتقولو لي انجازاته 
مش ياهو دوري السودان دا ؟ 
ودوري المجموعات ابو 5 مازمبي ؟ 

دي ما حاجة بتشفع ليهو 
============== 
مجلسه كان كسول 
وبتاع فشحرة 
ومفاجآت كاذبة 
وتسجيلات في آخر يوم للتسجيلات 
وسوء ادارة لملفات المحترفين الناجحين 
داريو كان= يوسف محمد = قودوين = كليتشي 
================= 
تخبط في الفرارات 
صراعات عنترية مع الاتحاد 
صحفيين متملقين ومتدهنسين لرئيس المجلس 
تسجيل لاعبين فاشلين 
استاد سجمان 
نجيلة سجمانة 
اضاءة سجمانة 
============ 
مدرب عايز يتخارج بدون شرط جزائي 

============ 

وتعالوا تاني قولوا لينا منظراتية ونحن السودانيين منظراتية 
والله ننظر وستين ننظر طالما بنقول الحقيقة 
=========== 
ومافي زول يقول لينا الارهاق 
والله لو يلعب كل البدلاء ( الكشف فيه 27 لاعب ) ونخسر يكون اكرم لينا 
=========== 
ويلا ننفش زنفضفض ونطلع السلبيات كلها 
عشان نمشي لي قدام 
============ 
وزي ما قلت نفكر في تسجبلات شهر 12 الجاية 
وننسى السنة دي 
========= 
ويا اشراف دعوة للفلترة في المنتدى 
والدخول يكون بي قسم الولاء للهلال 
والداير يدخل بحليفة كذب نفوض امره لله 
=========== 
عاش الهلال حرا غير مرهون للارباب وامواله 
عاش الهلال حرا غير مرهون لاحد 
ليسقط مجلس الانشقاق والأحقاد 
والسلام عليكم 

------------------------ 

عاينو دا كمان ... ههههههه .. 

hagrass22 

نهواه فى كل الظروف 

خلوا الانفعال وخلوا الناس تقعد واطة وتشوف الاسباب شنوا 

" قال نهواه فى كل الظروف قال !!" 
دا كلام أسيادك يا رشاشة يا وهم حاول إبتكر و جيب حاجة من عندك .. ما فضل ليك إلا تقول الأزرق الوهاج زوووووووووووووووط .. 

منقول من منتدى المحبين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اسعد يارائع
تاريك بتعرف تخش الاماكن المشبوه دي
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اسعد يارائع
تاريك بتعرف تخش الاماكن المشبوه دي



اصبر اسي جايب ليك الباقي
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بدون تعليق
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*عشان تعرفوا عظمة المريخ يا جلافيط ب 9 لاعبين حققنا نصر كبير.......
جلافييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط

*

----------


## az3d

*





*

----------


## az3d

*


*

----------


## az3d

*لمتواجدون الآن 110


عبد الله القاضي*+ , Abuhmaid , abujewairya , أبو بدوي , أبو بكر آدم محمد الحافظ , محمود خيري , alamir4 , alhooot335 , amin2008 , مرسي محمد , مصطفى الزبير , bacoopera , BeB00 , Boka Bashagra , الأزرق الدفاق , امير عثمان حجير , الدنقلاوى , الهاجس , الهجان , الطيب إسماعيل أبو الباشا , احمد هاشم , اشرف الشيخ , dambawy , diya elmobashr , تاج السر محمد عبد السلام , ESSAMfr , بنجاوي , fathizol , gdrdr76 , hassan abudujana , Hussam alarbi , د. أنس أدريس , خالد الحلفا وي , جعفر محمد مالك , حـبـيـبـو , kamal111 , kamalkassala , kareeka , kindman488 , KINGMAN , mahjoub , me$si , mhassan , mohamed ali , mohamed khair , mohameds1975 , mubarak mubarak , musa , musab ali , MUSHAKIS , Nuzahi1 , سيف الدين محمد سعيد , سيف سليمان , زكريا , saeedkunna , same7kamplawi , sudani6 , taka28 , tanpan , The Blue Waves , timon , عمار طنون , عمر الفاروق عبد الله , عمر ودشندي , عمر كدودة , عاشق هلالنا , عبد الرحمن يوسف , عبد الوهاب حسن محمد , عبدو الحلفايا , غريبة , عز الدين محمد , عوض2007 , walideen , yasoor , فلنتينو , zafirbob , هلال الامه , هيثم امين , ود عثمان , كمال الدين مصطفى 

بالكو

يا ربي الناس ديل كلهم اتلمو كدا في شنو ؟!

يا تقولو خير يا يا تقولو خير !!

طالما اتلميتو كدا 

بالله كل واحد يدخل يدو في جيبه 

الصالة عايزة قروش 

بس كملو لينا الصالة

أما ديون الارباب المليارية

فأنا كفيل بها !!
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشهد جميل كابوس يجيب الكوره
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*معلومات العضو
ابوايلاف 
عضو هلالي ساحر


لا تتعبوا أنفسكم : هذا هو مستوى الهلال الحقيقي ! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :

- حتى لا نتعب أنفسنا بالبحث عن أسباب الهزيمه .. أو شماعه نحملها مسئولية هذه الخساره المذله
يجب أن نعترف أولاً بأن :

- هلال كادوقلي أجاد قراءة الهلال إجاده تامه .. ونفذ لاعبوه خطة المدرب وتكتيكه العالي .
- الهلال أصبح مكشوف وطريقته واضحه وضوح الشمس .. 
وأي فريق مهما كان يستطيع أن يصمد أمامه ويمكن أن يهزمه .. 
وحتى الفرق التي خسرت منه لم تخسر إلا بعد صعوبه بالغه !

- عناصر الهلال الحاليه عباره عن أفراد يلبسون شعار الهلال ويتلاعبون بإسمه .. 
وهم خلاصة فشل متواصل في التسجيلات مؤخراً .. 
وليس من بينهم لاعب واحد رغب فيه المريخ وانتزعه الهلال عنوه لأنه يحتاجه
بل طوال السنين السابقه يظفر الهلال بفتات اللاعبين .

- دفاع الهلال الذي يظن البعض أنه الأفضل ويحاول تلميعه .. 
يضم عناصر تتميز بالبطء والبلاده وسوء التصرف بدءاً بالمالي ديمبا الذي تسهل مراوغته من أضعف مهاجم .. 
مروراً بمنير أم بده الذي كان قرار تصعيده أكبر خطأ يرتكبه ريكاردو .. 
ومروراً أيضاً بسامي عبد الله مشطوب المريخ السابق ولاعب أهلي مدني الذي أصبح اساسياً
في الهلال بدون مقدمات .. 
ومروراً أيضاً بخليفه الذي أصبح أفضل لاعب في الهلال في غفله من الزمن 
وهذا مؤشر للحال الذي وصل فيه الهلال من الهوان أن يكون أفضل لاعبيه خليفه !!!

- هجوم الهلال .. بتكتيك كامبوس أو بدونه .. أضعف خط هجوم يمثل الهلال على مر التاريخ .. 
والحديث عن عناصره فرداً فرداً يدعو للغثيان !!

- وسط الهلال عجوز .. 
وتجديده لم يتم بالطريقه التي يستحقها الهلال .. 
ودخول اللاعب بشه لتشكيلة الهلال كان عباره عن ونسة حواري وقعدة مشجعين 
بعيده كل البعد عن النظره الفنيه لإختيار عنصر يضيف للهلال .

- إذاً .. لا المشاكل الإداريه .. ولا عناد شداد .. 
ولا أي مؤامرات من اللاعبين أدت لهذه الهزيمه الأولى والتي من المؤكد
أنها لن تكون الوحيده .. 
بل يجب الإستعداد لموسم طويل من الإحباط وحرق الأعصاب .
ألف مبروك لهلال الجبال ..
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*اديك العافية يا اسعد الحمدلله الجلافيط اخيرا اعترفوا انو ماعندهم فريق والله يضحكوا هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الجلافيط كانوا مخدرين باقلام إعلامهم الان البنج فكا وانكشف المستور
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
يارب العالمين ايشي يعملوا في الزعيم يرجع لهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*المديده حرقتني
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*هههههههه دا اليوم الدايرنو ليك يا جلفوط مبروك عليك ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*كفيت ووفيت يارياض الجماعة جرستهم لرب السما يا ما في الجراب يا حاوي طيب لو لعيبتهم كلهم ما محترفين بيهم بيفوزا في  المباريات كيف ؟ قول إنت بقى؟
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*والله يا ابو السعود أسعدتنا جد بإعترافات آل هليل ديل وما أعجبني إعتراف أحدهم بأنهم ولسنوات عجزوا عن منافسة المريخ في التسجيلات ولسه يا ما حيشوفوا الشباب إذا توفروا حكام غير منحازين ليهم فليلهم الأسود حيكون طويييييييييييييل جدا.
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

والله يا ابو السعود أسعدتنا جد بإعترافات آل هليل ديل وما أعجبني إعتراف أحدهم بأنهم ولسنوات عجزوا عن منافسة المريخ في التسجيلات ولسه يا ما حيشوفوا الشباب إذا توفروا حكام غير منحازين ليهم فليلهم الأسود حيكون طويييييييييييييل جدا.



قبيل كنتا بتكلم مع هليلات في نفس الموضوع واخيرا اعترفوا بالحاجة دي
عقبال الباقين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*زمان ما قلتو من المستحيلات فريق الجلافيط ينهزم الحصل شنو

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ودة كمان طلع ليك ادارة الجلافيط كلهم عملا 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 1 (1 عضو و 0 ضيف)

Ehab M. Ali
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يشاهد الموضوع  حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)

Ehab M. Ali, ابو شهد

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يلا الاربابي بجاي و المعارض بجاي

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بلاي الموهوم دة قال نادي القرن وافريقيا والعرب

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معليش يا شباب شايف الجماعة حظروني 
كلها ساعات وبرجع عضويتي
*

----------


## الصفوى

*تشكر ياريض
المزيد المزيد...........
*

----------


## تينا

*تسلم ياريوضي وعشت 
لكن التشجيع كيف بكره
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

تشكر ياريض
المزيد المزيد...........



حظروني ياصفوي
:z3lan1::056::1 (53):
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

حظروني ياصفوي
:z3lan1::056::1 (53):



بالمناسبة هم مع زعلتهم دي بكونوا حظروا ليهم كم جلفوط معاك .. نوم قفي بكرة بترجع
 
*

----------


## acba77

*الابن  العاق ولع النارفي الجماعه
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*منتدى محبى الجلفوط معلم 
الله من زول
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الحق يا رياض
الجلافيط فىالزريبه مطالبين قاروره بالاعتزال
فى بوست بعنوان 
اما آن لهاذا البفارس ان يترجل
لاكين للاسف ما بقدر انقلو لانو انا برضو محظور
*

----------


## nona

*الله يكفينا شرالهزائم والفضائح
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

**انقطاع التيار الكهربائى قبل نهاية المران 
*الاستاد محاط بالشرطة وتشدد فى الدخول للزريبة
*غياب تام لكل اعضاء مجلس الجلافيط سواء كان فى التمارين او فى النادى (هروب جماعى )
*غياب قارورة والدعيع وحضور عدد من اللاعبين بالبنطلون ولعب دور المتفرجين 
*رئيس النادى يفتعل المشاكل مع اعضاء المجلس والمدرب للتهرب من المسؤولية 
*المدرب يخطط سرا للمغادرة بعد الاتفاق مع احد فرق الدورى المصرى 
*

----------


## acba77

*ههههههههههههههههههه
كاديغلي
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*أثار سائقو الحافلات التي تنقل لاعبي الهلال من والى الملعب أزمة بعيد تدريب الأمس، ورفضوا نقل اللاعبين ما لم يتسلموا استحقاقاتهم المالية، 
وكان اللاعبون انتظروا لمدة نصف ساعة ليعودوا إلى منازلهم حيث استجاب سائقو الحافلات إلى صلاح إدريس رئيس النادي الذي تدخل وحل الإشكال
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

ههههههههههههههههههه
كاديغلي



 
المشكلة الاكبر 
زعل بــــــــــــــــــوكــــــــــــــــــــو
لملم هديماتو ورحل 
بوكو لم يصرف مرتبات عدة اشهر (داير شيرنق)

مما ادى الى غياب اخبار النادى عن بقية اعضاء المجلس
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

المشكلة الاكبر 
زعل بــــــــــــــــــوكــــــــــــــــــــو
لملم هديماتو ورحل 
بوكو لم يصرف مرتبات عدة اشهر (داير شيرنق)

مما ادى الى غياب اخبار النادى عن بقية اعضاء المجلس



بوكو شخصيا . 
وداعا بوكو . 
وبرحيلك سوف ينقطع عن فوووووووووووووووول الخبر اليقين . 
*

----------


## تينا

*اوعك تتطول الغيبة ياجالب الفرح
انت سبب فرحنا 
اخبارك مفرحة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

اوعك تتطول الغيبة ياجالب الفرح
انت سبب فرحنا 
اخبارك مفرحة




تامرى يا غالية 
وربنا يجعل كل ايام المريخ
 افراح وانتصارات
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

المشكلة الاكبر 
زعل بــــــــــــــــــوكــــــــــــــــــــو
لملم هديماتو ورحل 
بوكو لم يصرف مرتبات عدة اشهر (داير شيرنق)

مما ادى الى غياب اخبار النادى عن بقية اعضاء المجلس



معقولة بــــوكو ظاتــــــو زعل 
مشكلة دي والله
*

----------


## reddish

*وتحت تحت سمعنا عن هجرة شخصية هلاليية تاريخية الى احدىجزر المتوسط 
بعد انتهائه من شراء قصر هناك .....  شميت الخبر دا ياسارق الفرح ؟
وان هنالك اكثر من شخصية جلفوطية فى انتظار الهجرة المنتظرة بفارغ الصبر 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

وتحت تحت سمعنا عن هجرة شخصية هلاليية تاريخية الى احدىجزر المتوسط 
بعد انتهائه من شراء قصر هناك ..... شميت الخبر دا ياسارق الفرح ؟
وان هنالك اكثر من شخصية جلفوطية فى انتظار الهجرة المنتظرة بفارغ الصبر 



 

الخبر مؤكد وصحيح مائة بالمائة 
الراجل فلس
طبعا الجماعة طمعانين يحلو  مكانو
*

----------


## ثابت محمد الجاك

*وبدأ السقوط ( بهدفين ) من مقر ( أبوكدايس )  بكادوقلي



وستتبعها سقطة أخرى من عطبرة مقر ( الطليح )



دي رحلة التأثير العكسي
ستستمر هذه الرحلة لفترة تساوي المشوار الذي قطعوه شعوذة ً ودجلاً


سارق الفرح : مشتاغوووون 
( بالغين إمعاناً في الشووغ ) 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قولوا يا جماعة حوالينا ولا علينا 
يا سبحان الله
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ثابت محمد الجاك
					

وبدأ السقوط ( بهدفين ) من مقر ( أبوكدايس ) بكادوقلي



وستتبعها سقطة أخرى من عطبرة مقر ( الطليح ) 


دي رحلة التأثير العكسي
ستستمر هذه الرحلة لفترة تساوي المشوار الذي قطعوه شعوذة ً ودجلاً 

سارق الفرح : مشتاغوووون 

( بالغين إمعاناً في الشووغ ) 



 
اتقدر تقول ماشين فى الاتجاه المعاكس



ثابت مشتاقين بس
اتحداك 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

الخبر مؤكد وصحيح مائة بالمائة 
الراجل فلس
طبعا الجماعة طمعانين يحلو  مكانو












والله يا سارق الفرح وreddish
أنا كنت قايل نفسي براي القابض العصفورة .. لكن لقيتكم شفوت

انتو :onlinelong:
 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*سؤال مطروح فى وسط الهلالاب 
هل انت مع كارلوس ام مع هيثم ؟؟؟
اول إجابة من صلاح ادريس .......انا مع هيثم 
            العمدة سعد .......انا مع كارلوس 
كارولس يهرب فى الظلام خوفا من جماهير الهلال
طلب بتأخير الإنتخابات فى السودان وتقديم التصويت على كارلوس وهيثم
*

----------


## غندور

*







جمعة مباركة لكل الصفوة
بينما أتصفح صحف الامس لفت نظرى هذا المقال ورغم انه فى صحيفة سياسية وفى صفحة المنتصف الا أنه يعكس الواقع الرياضى بتجرد ولن أزيد فلنبحر مع كاتب المقال مصعب الريح رشاش ومقاله المنشور بصحيفة التيار,,,,
------------
(حرامية الغنم) كان ديدنهم أن يذهبوا إلى ( الإنداية) ليلاً قبل كل غزوة ليتزودوا ثم يقصدوا ( الزريبة المستهدفة ) . يحفروا حفرة تحت الباب يمر عبرها أخفهم وزناً ويخرج ما غلا ثمنه ويخرج من ذات النفق . في مرةٍ قاموا بالسيناريو الأزلي نفسه ولكن عندما عبر نصف جسد الشخص الزاحف من تحت الباب توقف من دون حراك . كان صاحب الأغنام قد نصب لهم كميناً استطاع فيه أن يقطع عنق الشخص الزاحف. حث القوم صاحبهم على المضي قُدماً ولما لم يستجب سحبوه وفروا منه عندما وجدوه من غير رأس . اجتمع القوم في مكان خلوى وتساءلوا فيما بينهم عن مصير رأس صاحبهم وكان مفعول زيارة ( الإنداية ) لا يزال يلعب برؤوسهم .قال أحدهم بجدية : ( إنتو يا أخوانا نحن لما مشينا الإنداية الزول ده كان براس ولا بدون راس ). لو ظل لاعبو الهلال (المتكور) يلعبون ضد فرقة الإسماعيلي ( المتطور) حتى تبيّن لهم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر لما أفطروا من الصيام عن زيارة شباك الحضري الذي عاد إلينا في كرة دفتردارية محسوبة ونحن لا نزال نعيش نشوة مصرع الأهلي وقبره بالمقبرة التي ما أحسنّا فيها الخاتمة منذ عام 1930 م و حتى الآن . لا شك أننا نظرنا إلى الأمر بتفكيرنا المعياري غير الموضوعي فعايرنا الإسماعيلي الصغير بالأهلي الكبير ووجدنا أنفسنا كاسبين حسب معطيات المعيار وقراءة الماضي . فنحن أمة فلاحها في اجترار ماضيها كما يقول الدكتور محمد عابد الجابري. حتى الماضي يتفوّق علينا فيه خصمنا حيث إن النادي الإسماعيلي هو أول نادي عربي يحقق بطولة أفريقية . وحصاد الإسماعيلي عبر تاريخه الطويل يفوق حصاد كل أحد عشر فرداً لعبوا باسم السودان عبر التاريخ مجتمعين بما في ذلك ناديا القمة والمنتخب الوطني . سنظل نكتب كالعادة لو أن المدرب (عبيد ) فعل كذا ولو أن اللاعب ( زيد ) ترك كذا لكان الحال أفضل من كذا. ذلك القول ظللنا نلوكه حتى صار بطعم الخشب ولم نتذكر يوماً أن العلة في (العظم) وليس ( اللحم) . هذا حالنا في كل مضمار.... نتطلع إلى لحظةٍ شاردة من فلك الزمان المتدفق لنحقق فيها إنجازاً تزفه إلينا الصدفة .. استقال السيّد صلاح أحمد إدريس خمس عشرة مرة خلال توليه رئاسة هذا الكيان العظيم وعاد والعود أعوج . في العام قبل الماضي بعد سقوط الهلال في مربع الكبار جمع السيد صلاح إدريس مريديه وأقسم قسماً غليظاً أنه لم يخن الهلال يوماً وما تقاعس لحظةً عن خدمته ظناً منه أن الأعمال بالنيات على الإطلاق. فالله تعالى الرحمن الرحيم يُريد الجنة لعباده الضعفاء ولو بشق تمرة. وشق التمرة أو جبل التمر ليس ثمناً لدخول الجنة وإنما الدخول برحمته تعالى الرؤوف الرحيم . .فالتنافس والسباق بين المجموعات البشرية باتت تحكمه الحكمة والحساب والعلم والعمل ومعرفة المنافس لحجمه الحقيقي ومعرفة قدر النفس تمهيداً لتحديد الجرعة التي تحتاجها لمواصلة السباق . ورحم الله امرئٍ عرف قدر نفسه . لم يتغيّر شيء في النهج والمفاهيم والرؤى والتخطيط وتغيير ما بالأنفس حتى يغير الله ما بنا . لا يزال الصراع والإقصاء وعبقرية إدخال ( بغال ) الكيانات العظيمة في (إبريق) الشخص الفرد ديدن كل ما نسميه اصطلاحاً بالمؤسسة في سودان (الجن ) هذا . و لا نزال نحمل كؤوس (القرع المر) ونربض في لهفة بانتظار أن يحلب لنا التيس لبناً سائغاً لذة للشاربين . الشاب الذي ينزوي مع آخرين كثر أمام حانوت بالحي مساء كل يوم ليأكل (البوش ) حتى سن العشرين نكتشف موهبته فجأة ونقذف به في خضم منافسة مأهولة بمن ظلت ترعاهم مؤسساتهم المتخصصة منذ سن السادسة . وعداء وحيد في بلد الأربعين مليون نسمة هذا نقع عليه مصادفة ونرسله إلى الخارج على عجل . وعندما يعود ظافراً يهب إليه عشرات المسؤولين في المطار يقاسمونه (نبقة) فوزه ويتحدّثون بفخر لمندوبي الصحف ووكالات الإعلام عن رعايتهم للرياضة والرياضيين ودعمهم غير المحدود (للحركة الرياضية) وهم يحسبون يقيناً أن صنيعهم ذاك إنما يصب في ميزان حسناتهم . العالم من حولنا يتقدّم بدقة وسرعة وجد ونحن نصر بشراسة على أن نظل ( يانا نحن ) نقف مكتوفي الأيدي أمام عقبة كل محنة . نحاول بإصرار مُخيف على الدخول إلى ( زرائب ) الأشياء ليلاً عبر إنفاقها من تحت الأرض . لا نصبر على طرق الأبواب وتعلم صنعة مفاتيحها واتيان الأمور من أبوابها . ظللنا نبتهج إلى درجة الإغماء عندما نجلب الأتراك ليبنوا لنا جسراً أو نتعاقد مع الصينيين لتشييد طريق أسفلت ونُضخّم ذواتنا إلى درجة الانفجار . على أن الجسر يبنى اليوم في زيمبابوي وطرق الأسفلت تشق ملاوي . وبوركينا فاسو بها من الملاعب ما نحتاج خمسين عاماً قادمات إلى بناء مثلها . ولقد كتبنا في (الحياة ) من قبل ( ألوان ) أن الأرض يرثها عباد الله الصالحين وليس قشور الحداثة الماثلة في الأرض من صروح وقصور. فالتحدي إذاً يتمثل في بناء البشر وليس بناء الحجر .ذلك القول الذي أظنني قد جعلت الدكتور سليمان العسكري يندم على قوله في حديثه الشهري بمجلة العربي قبل أعوام . كل نشاط إنساني صارت له أسس ومدارس ومناهج ومعلمين. ولا نزال نحن نتحيّن الفرص العابرة لقطف ثمار الموهوبين . فليس ( بالرجالة ) تبلغ أسباب المجد وليس بالحماس وحده تحيا الإنجازات . انزعوا الأنشطة المدرسية من براثن ( حضانات) السياسيين ولا تُدلوا بها إلى الحكام . اعيدوا توظيف معلمي الرياضة والموسيقى والمسرح ورمموا المسارح بدور العلم حتى تعطينا أمة ولتصدح على خشباتها حناجر الصبية بالأناشيد والأشعار والليالي الأدبية .  
-----------------
وبعد,,,,,,,هل أصاب صاحبنا؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا سلام عليك يا فراس
والله مقال في الصميم لاستاذ مصعب 


*

----------


## alhorey

*الدليل علي هذا النتائج في مواد اللغة العربية والانجليزي وتدهور الرياضة والموسيقى والمسرح
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ابداع 

ولاكن هل من مستمع
*

----------


## مرهف

*هل دخل هليل السجم الزريبة براس او بدون رأس؟؟
:comeandgetsome:
هذا هو السؤال
...
*

----------


## Almothanna

*والله يافراس كلام جميل وعاقل من شخص وااااااعي . 

لكن من يستجيب . نحن قوم أدمنا الفشل . 

مشكووووووور يا حبيبنا . لك الود .

*

----------


## محمدين

*نحاول بإصرار مُخيف على الدخول إلى ( زرائب ) الأشياء ليلاً عبر إنفاقها من تحت الأرض .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
دى أكتر حتة عجبتنى فى المقال ... لأنها تشرح واقع الغواصات بتوعنا .
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* أصاب  صاحبك  يا  فراس  ولكن  متى  نصيب  نحن  ؟ !
*

----------


## غندور

*فعلا كما تفضلتم وعقبتم ....
لقد أصاب ووضع المشرط على الجرح وما علينا الا أن نتحسس رؤوسنا 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط مرات كتاباتهم متوازنة
*

----------


## غندور

*==========================


*********************











*

----------


## غندور

*


*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههه

الله يجازيك يا حمص خليت الناس تتحمص
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*دا برجاس ولا منو  ***  دا حمص ولا شنو
دا الشريف ولا منو  *** دا هليفا ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مبروك الاسم الجديد يا غندور
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*ههههههههه ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*كلام زي البسكويت مامحتاج لي تعليق
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

مبروك الاسم الجديد يا غندور



ولانك اول من يبارك، وجبت السماية عليك
  
*

----------


## غندور

* عجبكوalhoreyابوعبيرحسن يعقوب


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

==========================


*********************













وكدي يابة    :022:      كديابة      :hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*ان شاءالله دايماجارين ومتهالكين
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*الحالعة صعبة اجازي محنك يا حمص
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*اليوم, 07:26 am 
   رقم المشاركة : 1  
 معلومات العضو
 ابسفة 
 عضو هلالي متميز



   المريخ سيكشف عورات الهلال فى المباراة القادمة وواهم من يظن غير ذلك !!!  

 ------------------------------------------

 حال الهلال هذه الأيام لا يعجب العدو ولا الصديق !! شاهدت مباراة الهلال مع  النيل وتحسرت على هلال كان يهز الأرض تحت أقدام منافسيه وفوق هذا كله تجد  المتعة التى لا تضاهيها أى متعة أخرى وأنت تشاهد عرض برازيلى ساحر يخلب  الألباب ..

 الهلال الآن اعزائى يمر بمرحلة حرجة جداً ودعونا نتحدث بكل صراحة وشفافية  ونفتح ملف مباراة القمة القادم مع المريخ ونبعد التعابير التقليدية التى  نرددها فى مثل هذه المناسبات مثل ( مباريات القمة لها حسابات مختلفة ) .. 

 المنافس اللدود للهلال أشاهده فى مبارياته وأرى مستواه يتطور من مباراة  لأخرى !! والغريبة مع هذا نجد ان إنتصاراته أصبحت تكون مقرونة بالأداء ،،  عاد العجوز فيصل العجب ليلعب كما لم يلعب من قبل ،، عاد قلق ،، وعادت  الماسورة وارغوا تنقط وغيرهم من اللاعبين ... 

 نلاحظ أن كاربونى قد أحدث تغييراً شاملاً فى طريقة الأداء وصدقونى برغم أنى  فى كثير من مقالاتى أقول بأن المريخ يخدمه التحكيم ( الذى هو حقيقة  أحياناً ) إلا إنى وبكل صدق لا أجد نفسى متفاءلاً لمباراة القمة والتى لو  أنتصر فيها المريخ فعلى الدورى السلام ..

 لست بالخبير الفنى الذى أحلل المباريات ولكن أى مشاهد ومشجع عادى يستطيع أن  يميز ويقيم أداء أى فريق وأكاد أجزم بأن بعض المشجعين يفهمون أكثر مما  يفهمه كثير من الذين يعملون فى الأجهزة الفنية للفرق ... 

 الهلال الذى نشاهده لن يصمد أمام المريخ فى المباراة القادمة !!! نعم لن  يصمد إلا فى حالة واحدة وهى أن يتم تدارك الموقف !!! كيف ذلك ؟!!!! الأمر  موجه لأدارة الكرة والمدرب واللاعبين .... لاعبوا المريخ ليسوا أفضل من  لاعبى الهلال فى أى شئ ولكن أداء الهلال أصبح مملاً وقاتلاً ... 

 سؤال نوجهه لمن له علاقة بالتدريب ونأمل أن يتحفونا بآرائهم !!! 

 كيف يمكن للهلال أن يتصدى للمريخ ويهزمه فى المباراة القادمة بعد أسبوعين  ؟؟؟!!! 







*

----------


## ود عقيد

*اليوم داك ماتسف .... عشان ماتبلعها 

نصيحة لله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الله يدينا الفى مردنا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هندســـــــــة الحق

ليبيــــــــــــا فتحت بأين
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*الزول دا قطع شك بودهو الاخرة.....
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هندســـــــــة الحق

ليبيــــــــــــا فتحت بأين





والله يا عمك انت ما شفت أي حاجة
الجرسة والكواريك .. ما تديك الدرب


انشالله يا رب 
نكرر خماسية مازيمبي
يــــــــــــــــــا رب
 
*

----------


## ود عقيد

*قالوا الغريق قدام ياربراب


*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا تنخدعو فمواسير الهلال تلعب بقوة وحماس في مباريات المريخ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*نحن من الان نقول يارب انصرنا يارب خمسه في عين ابوكدايس
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

لا تنخدعو فمواسير الهلال تلعب بقوة وحماس في مباريات المريخ



كلامك مظبوط ميه الميه فالهلال لا يقبل هزيمه من المريخ والمريخ لا يقبل هزيمه من الهلال ودائما ما تكون مباراة القمه مصحوبه بأداء اكثر من رائع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجماعة راجفين شديد نحنا في السوق سامعين الكلام ده

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلمي يا البرنسيسة
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*الجلفوط الكبكابه دا ها يصحي الجلافيط النايمين .. إن شاءالله خمسه في الرد كسل وجووووووووه زريبة العيش بتاعتهم ...المهم مايخدرونا بكلاااااااااااام زي دا ... نستعد وبس والله بنصرنا.. وعلي اعلامنا وكتاب الاعمده الحمراء أن يستخدموووووووووا سلاح التخدير ... مع انو انا شايف ما بيستاهلوا لكن يوم 10دا لاااااااااااااااااازم ينجلدو جلد الكلااااااااااااب الضاله... وكويس الجماعة متجهجهين من اخبار النفطي بلعب ولا لا ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الصفوى

*امامنا جزيرةالفيل وبعدها لكل
حادث حديث
لا تنشغلو بالهلال فهو الحلقه الاضعف
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ ورد كيد الحاقدين .
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الله  يدينا الفى مردنا
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*جات  من أبوسفه  بالذات  دى ماتكون مجاناً أبداً 0

 ما شفت  عمرى من يحقد  على المريخ  مثله 0
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*واحده واحده ياصفوه اولا نضرب الجزيرة بأذن الله تعالى بعدين نشوف الجلافيط وهم دايما ما بقولوا الكلام ده عشان يخدرونا وعندهم برضو موضوع الحكام الاجانب دائما ما يطالبوا بيهم قبل لقاءنا وعموما ربنا يدينا الفى مرادنا زى مابقول مزمز
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*بحسابات الجاهذيه والاستقرار الفنى
والادارى 
لن يتغلبوا علينا ابدٌاولكن الحرص من
اساليبهم العفنه وما يقوموا به خلف الكواليس 
واجب
ونسال الله ان يجعل كيدهم فى نحرهم
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

امامنا جزيرةالفيل وبعدها لكل
حادث حديث
لا تنشغلو بالهلال فهو الحلقه الاضعف



1000%................
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*الجلافيط مضروبين مضروبين بأذن واحد احد
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اول مره اشوف لي جلفوط عاقل ويقول الحقيقة
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عماد عوض عقيد
					

اليوم داك ماتسف .... عشان ماتبلعها 

نصيحة لله



قول ليهو تدردما وتفتح عينك بى اصبعك وتختها فى الجفن السفلى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يجب الا نستهين بالجلافيط
وهذه الاعيبهم لانهم يعلمون ان بمنتدياتهم غواصات سينقلونها الى المنتديات المريخية 
وبالتالى ستنتقل الى الصحف ويطلع عليها لعيبتنا فيتراخوا كما حصل قبل ذلك فى الموسم السابق فى مباراة الدورة الاولى التى انتهت بالتعادل
فيجب علينا ان نحذر كتاباتهم المسمومة
وتقبل مرورى يا هندسة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*معلومات العضو
mohamed alfatehعضو هلالي متميز




 يوسف محمد في مباني الإتحاد الرياضي السوداني لكرة القدم  


قام اللاعب الدولي والظهير النيجيري يوسف محمد اليوم بزيارة مباني الإتحاد العام 
وذكر المصدر أن اللاعب قام بتقديم الشكر للإداريين في الإتحاد وأوضح سبب قدومه للسودان !
وقال أنه أتى للخرطوم للتسجيل لنادي الهلال وأكد رغبته في اللعب لنادي الهلال !
لكنه ذكر أيضاً أنه لم يجد رداً واضحاً ولم يجد التأكيد على عودته ! وأخبر أنه سيسافر غداً في طريق العودة لنيجيريا !
إنتهى !
المصدر : الإذاعة الرياضية ! قبل قليل ! المراسل أمجد مصطفى أمين من داخل الإتحاد 5:20  
أسئلة مشروعة : 
بكل تأكيد إن الزيارة : مفيدة للجميع : من رأيي ! لكن هل أراد يوسف من نفسه أو بإيعاذ من غيره التأكد من إمكانية العودة من الناحية القانونية ! مع إبداء الشكر ؟ وهل من شيء يمنع إنضمامه ؟
هل أراد يوسف أن يضغط على الهلال ؟
ما مصير الفحوصات الطبية التي أجراها اللاعب وذكرها الإعلام في اليومين السابقين ؟
هل فعلاً لم يجد يوسف الرد الشافي من الهلال !
هل سيعود مرة أخرى في ديسمبر إن كان حقاً قد قرر العودة لبلده ... وتعذر إنضمامه !
هل المال الذي ذُكر لنا أن الأرباب مشكوراً قد دفعه : ضاع أو تجمد ؟ ألا يستحق الأمر النقاش ؟
خصوصاً وأنه حتى لو لم يصب اللاعب في يناير كان ستعرض للممناعة في إنضمامه بسبب أومولادي (الكارثي) ! وهذا تقصير إداري !
تحياااتي 


*

----------


## africanu

*معلومات العضو
ميزو الشايقيعضو هلالي متميز


هل اذا تعذر تسجيله (لا قدر الله) ستحسب هذه ال 350000 دولار من الديون على الهلال؟؟ علما ان تعذر تسجيله سيكون سببه التقصير في النواحي الادارية لان الادارة لم تحسم موضوع امولادي. 


------------------------

ده بحلـــــــــــم وله شنو 350.000  دولار 

ياراجــــــــــــــــــــل
*

----------


## africanu

*معلومات العضو
mohamed alfateh

عضو هلالي متميز


اقتباس:المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميزو الشايقي   هل اذا تعذر تسجيله (لا قدر الله) ستحسب هذه ال 350000 دولار من الديون على الهلال؟؟ علما ان تعذر تسجيله سيكون سببه التقصير في النواحي الادارية لان الادارة لم تحسم موضوع امولادي. 
تحياتي ميزو
طبعاً النادي السويسري (قبض) المعلوم لكن : الكرت وين ؟
هل إستلم اللاعب مبالغ مالية ؟
هل يحق له اللعب لنادي آخر إذا وجد الإهمال من الهلال ؟
الحاصل (شنو) يا إخواني الأعزّاء ؟
أشكركم على المرور الجميل !


--------------

ده عامل فيها فاهم ياخي احــــــــا
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*اخيرا  الشرك قبض , ماذا سيقول مجدي سمكرة ليوسف محمد وهو من اعتمد تسجيله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## africanu

*معلومات العضو
ميزو الشايقيعضو هلالي متميز


تسلم يا محمد
لكن انا قصدي انو لو تعذر تجسيلو نهائي بخطأ الاداراة الواضح ده.. القروش دي حاتتحسب من الديون على الهلال القالوا حصلت 22 مليار؟؟؟
يعني الهلال يستحمل ديون ما استفاد منها في ايي حاجة نسبة لاخطاء اداراية لا يهمنا ان كانت مقصودة او غير مقصودة  

---------------------------


ده تقول شغال مراجع في ديوان النائب العام

بس داير يعرف المديونية بقت كم
*

----------


## تينا

*جنس اخبار والله مزمل بكرهم والعجب سلك 
لكن جنس فضيحه
اصلا جاء لشنو ده سوال بطرح نفسه
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*مساء النور يافرفر 
التمرين اليوم والصور عودتنا 
نكون حاضرين  التمرين
تخريمه :لو في طريقه تعمل لقاء مع العجب وخاصة مباره الجلافيط علي الابواب
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*الجماعه دقسو وقروشم طارت
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*معلومات العضو
ود سورتودعضو هلالي ساحر


حال الهلال صراحة بقى يخوف الاوضاع مافى حد فاهم فيها حاجة كل شىء الارباب وهذه مشكلة 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ


انت شوفت حاجة (مسكين)(جلفوط)
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يا حليل المرحوم كان راجل طيب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*معلومات العضو
My Loveعضو هلالي نشط


موضوع ( محير ) للغاية .. اللاعب ( يجي براهو ) من نيجيريا دي ( ما واقعة لي ) صحيح هو لاعبنا و( بحبنا ) لكن ( الخفة الزائدة ) دي وراها حااااااجة .. أهلنا قالوا ( الرشاقة كتلت إشراقة ) وهسي ( الإستعجال ودى يوسف محمد الخور ) ..

يوسف محمد لاعب كبير ( مافي ذلك شك ) .. لكن صمت الأرباب حياله هو ( البخلي الفأر يلعب في العب ) .. يا أرباب حيرتنا ..

معقول الهلال يضيع يوسف محمد ( الزمان ) .. 

لا طبعا .. إذا فقد الهلال يوسف محمد يجب عدم الحزن على ذلك لأن الإصابة وتقدم العمر وقلة الرغبة في الإنجاز تخصمان من رصيده ..

والله أنا ما أربابي ويمكن أتحسب من المعاضة البناءة لكن في موضوع يوسف محمد وتسجيله للهلال أنا مع الأرباب حتى النهاية

يعني يا الأرباب داير تسجلوا سجلوا 

ما داير تسجلوا قول لينا وما حنزعل ( شديد ) منك 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ده زول ظريف


*

----------


## africanu

*معلومات العضو
mohamed alfatehعضو هلالي متميز

حبيبنا ميزو والله قدر ما زغت من تقصير الإدارة شايفك عاصر أخوك .. هههههههههه
لكن نعمل شنو ؟ ما تذكرنا التجاني أبوسن وطمبل عليك الله ! الدنيا حر ههههههههههه
وما تذكرنا أي مبلغ دفعناه في المواسير وللمشاطيب ! 
ال 22 مليار دي دين منو ؟و على منو ؟
لو قروش الأرباب برضو حقت الهلال ! وممكن نحاسبه عليه : وين دفعة وهل جابت فايدة ولاّ جرت مشاكل ؟
لكن نحنا هسي ما عارفين مصير اللاعب ؟ بقينا دايشين ! ولا يوجد منشور من الإدارة يوضح ذلك المصير !
اللهم تب علينا وعليهم : إدارة واعية وبتقدر تعطش الجماهير لله يا محسنين !


--------------------------------

برضــــــو طمبل ده هارد حشاكم
*

----------


## africanu

*[frame="1 80"] 
هوي كـــــــــــفاكم بعد كده بجيبو خبـــــــــرنـــــــــا

[/frame]
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وهاكم الشمارة دي























مهند الطاهر يربط مشاركته مع الفريق باستلام بقية مستحقاته 

تاااااااااااااااااااااااااني
قام جاب سيرة البحر
إتغزلي

*

----------


## africanu

*تهئ ـــــــ تهئ ـــــــ تهئ


اتشـــــــــــــمري


 


ياجــــــــــــــــلافيط








*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اخيرا حبيبنا افريكانو طلعت من الزريبة
انا الالوان دى عملت لى طمام
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ياحــــــــافظ ياخوي

هي دي زريبة مسكونة بشر

كان الواحد ماخاف من حساب الله ساي

كنت قريت ليهم (اية الكرسي) ماخليت ليك فيهم 

جلفوط راكي
                        	*

----------


## السفاح المريخابي

*لو ما مشكلة فلس..

الارباب دا مفتح ..فعلا لو يوسف محمد في كامل لياقته كان سجلوهو..
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السفاح المريخابي
					

لو ما مشكلة فلس..

الارباب دا مفتح ..فعلا لو يوسف محمد في كامل لياقته كان سجلوهو..



فلس ياحبيبنا فلس صدقني

ارباب شنو البدفع 350.000 دولار

والنـــــــــاس ديل حق حافلة الترحيل بأخوي واخوك
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

غايتوا الناس ديل والله لو مكانهم كان انسحبتا وبيعت الفريق وقلبتا الاستاد مدرسة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (2 عضو و 1 ضيف) ود فيرجينيا, ميدو1


يا ادارة كيف للضيف ان يتصفح المنتدي , وتحديدا بوستات اخبار المريخ

متخفيا , والاعضاء المشاركين تظهر اساميهم !!!!

جواندي الفهم شنو ؟؟؟

ميدو 1 ويين ياغالي ,  الاشواق متراكمة ...
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا تنخدعو بمشاكل الهلال
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*والله فعلا أنا بستغرب آل هليل المونافع ده قدام المريخ بيلعبوا شديد وبرجالة وقوة ليه؟ أرجو أن يلعب لاعبي الزعيم بمستوى أداءهم أمام الأمل وآل هليل كل هليل حيكون في جهة براها بس اللاعبين يأدوا بنفس مستواهم وقتاليتهم أمام الأمل.وربنا يورينا فيهم يوم مواسير آل هليل ديل، والله انا بشاهد بعض مبارياتهم عشان افهم بيفوزوا كيف وفي آخر مباراة فاز ليهم مشطوبهم محمد آدم وفي أخرى حكم أزرق متحيز ووو الخ..عجايب والله، إن شاء الله لاعبي المريخ في المباراة الجاية يوروهم مستواهم الحقيقي ( اللهم آمييييييين).
                        	*

----------


## ودالمحجوب

*والمفروض ان لاينوم لعيبتنا في العسل فهما كانو كعبين يموتون مع المريخ والله اكبر عليهم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

اليوم, 07:26 am 
   رقم المشاركة : 1  
 معلومات العضو
 ابسفة 
 عضو هلالي متميز



   المريخ سيكشف عورات الهلال فى المباراة القادمة وواهم من يظن غير ذلك !!!  

 ------------------------------------------

 حال الهلال هذه الأيام لا يعجب العدو ولا الصديق !! شاهدت مباراة الهلال مع  النيل وتحسرت على هلال كان يهز الأرض تحت أقدام منافسيه وفوق هذا كله تجد  المتعة التى لا تضاهيها أى متعة أخرى وأنت تشاهد عرض برازيلى ساحر يخلب  الألباب ..

 الهلال الآن اعزائى يمر بمرحلة حرجة جداً ودعونا نتحدث بكل صراحة وشفافية  ونفتح ملف مباراة القمة القادم مع المريخ ونبعد التعابير التقليدية التى  نرددها فى مثل هذه المناسبات مثل ( مباريات القمة لها حسابات مختلفة ) .. 

 المنافس اللدود للهلال أشاهده فى مبارياته وأرى مستواه يتطور من مباراة  لأخرى !! والغريبة مع هذا نجد ان إنتصاراته أصبحت تكون مقرونة بالأداء ،،  عاد العجوز فيصل العجب ليلعب كما لم يلعب من قبل ،، عاد قلق ،، وعادت  الماسورة وارغوا تنقط وغيرهم من اللاعبين ... 

 نلاحظ أن كاربونى قد أحدث تغييراً شاملاً فى طريقة الأداء وصدقونى برغم أنى  فى كثير من مقالاتى أقول بأن المريخ يخدمه التحكيم ( الذى هو حقيقة  أحياناً ) إلا إنى وبكل صدق لا أجد نفسى متفاءلاً لمباراة القمة والتى لو  أنتصر فيها المريخ فعلى الدورى السلام ..

 لست بالخبير الفنى الذى أحلل المباريات ولكن أى مشاهد ومشجع عادى يستطيع أن  يميز ويقيم أداء أى فريق وأكاد أجزم بأن بعض المشجعين يفهمون أكثر مما  يفهمه كثير من الذين يعملون فى الأجهزة الفنية للفرق ... 

 الهلال الذى نشاهده لن يصمد أمام المريخ فى المباراة القادمة !!! نعم لن  يصمد إلا فى حالة واحدة وهى أن يتم تدارك الموقف !!! كيف ذلك ؟!!!! الأمر  موجه لأدارة الكرة والمدرب واللاعبين .... لاعبوا المريخ ليسوا أفضل من  لاعبى الهلال فى أى شئ ولكن أداء الهلال أصبح مملاً وقاتلاً ... 

 سؤال نوجهه لمن له علاقة بالتدريب ونأمل أن يتحفونا بآرائهم !!! 

 كيف يمكن للهلال أن يتصدى للمريخ ويهزمه فى المباراة القادمة بعد أسبوعين  ؟؟؟!!! 










بكي يبكي بكاءً فهو ( بكاي )
*

----------


## acba77

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## سكرجي

*مباريات القمة لا تخضع لحسابات ومعايير سابقة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*  
 

*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
mudather elhaj 
عضو هلالي متميز



يا هوووووووووووووووووووي دا شنو المرض
*

----------


## جواندي

* معلومات العضو 
abdulkhalig salih 
عضو هلالي ساحر
لله يستر .... فى شى غلط == ....... انتو كاريكا لاعب
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
ibrahim 
المدير العام
عضو هلالي ساحر
مدثر لم يمرر و لا كرة واحدة صحيحة
للأسف لا يجيد التمرير او الاختراق او العكس 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ههههههههههههههههاي كاريكا ما لاعب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

* 
ملعومات العضو 
abdulkhalig salih 
عضو هلالي ساحر
شد عضلى من البداية ....... ماقلت ليكم فى شى غلط وتانى الله يستر 
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  tilal_hassan  عضو هلالي متميز الله يكضب الشينة
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
السليماني 
عضو هلالي ساحر
دا الكلام مابينفع 

كامبوس ياكبوس
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
ibrahim 
المدير العام
عضو هلالي ساحر
سليماني كامبوس يعمل لجنس ديل شنو
زول ما بيعرف يمرر و لا باك بيعرف يغطي
و المعز كالعادة يتفرج في مثل هذه الكور
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*

فعلا شر البلية ما يضحك 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاك الصور دي 


(منقول من منتدى الجماهير)




..[/URL]
























..[/URL]
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  bacoopera  عضو هلالي ساحر 


ياكامبوس ايه الحاصل
*

----------


## جواندي

* 
معلومات العضو  bacoopera  عضو هلالي ساحر 


الله ستر من الثاني
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
albarad3y 
عضو هلالي نشط





حقيقه خليفه ببالغ
دى ماعكسيه دى 
نحن محتاجين لاى دقيقه ياخ
*

----------


## جواندي

*
معلومات العضو  سيف الدين محمد سعيد  عضو هلالي ساحر 
حاجه غريبه ..لاعبى حى العرب يستلمو الباصات بدون اى التحام من لاعبى الهلال ... 
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  bacoopera  عضو هلالي ساحر 


ياكامبوس في ربكة في الاداء بعد الهدف
*

----------


## جواندي

* 
معلومات العضو 
tilal_hassan 
عضو هلالي متميز



كامبوس عيشتو تطير .....
مالو...
قال لى خليفة جليها ........
ولا لى مهند العب باصات غلط .......
ولا لى هيثم اى فاول ماتخلى زول غيرك يشوت ......
ولا لى معز قال ليهو اتفرج على الكورة الباردة دى
*

----------


## غندور

*وهنا حصريآ اون لاين

*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  abdulkhalig salih  عضو هلالي ساح 


اخر الزمن بقينا نلاوذ من حى العرب ونتمنى الدرون ...... هذا زمانك يامهازل
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  albarad3y  عضو هلالي نشط 


المشكله وين يا شباب 
من قبل الهدف فى حاجه مااااااااياها
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## جواندي

* 
معلومات العضو  ibrahim  المدير العام عضو هلالي ساحر 


لاعبو الهلال كانهم مبتدئون
الواحد لا يستطيع ان يلعب البص الا اذا كان زميله جنب منه
لا يمكن لعب الباصات البينية او الطويلة بطريقة صحيحة
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## جواندي

* 
معلومات العضو 
ود سورتود 
عضو هلالي ساحر



منير لا ينفع ولو فى اي طريقة يجب التخلص منه فى يونيو
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  Seifeldin Taha Yousif  عضو هلالي نشط 


, This is not Alhilal
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  wadalawam  عضو هلالي نشط اه يا هلال ماذا اصابك
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  tuhami  عضو هلالي نشط 


الثورة ...

الثورة يجب ان تنطلق اليوم ...لنحاسب كل من اجرم في حق الكيان ...

ادارة 
ولاعبين
وجهاز فني
وصحافة
*

----------


## جواندي

* 
معلومات العضو  ibrahim  المدير العام عضو هلالي ساحر 


عمر بخيت والباصات الغريبة
لك الله يا كامبوس
بكرة يجونا ناس المشاهد و من علي خطهم و يقولوا ليك كامبوس
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  ود سورتود  عضو هلالي ساحر 


الى متى يمرضنا منير
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
mudather elhaj 
عضو هلالي متميز



الحل شنو مع الدفاع دا
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## جواندي

* معلومات العضو  ibrahim  المدير العام 


مدثر بيذكرني المثل
لا بيجدع و لا بيجيب الحجار
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
abobakr15 
عضو هلالي متميز



يا ناس الكورة ما انتهت ما تصبرو
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  ibrahim  المدير العام عضو هلالي ساحر 


المذيع ما بقي الا يقول للحكم اطرد سادومبا
كمان مذيعينا الما بيعرفوا يعلقوا دايرين يبقوا محللين
*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*ده الفرق البينا غياب زول واحد يجهجه التيم الزعيم الكل يتمني لبس خمسة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  خالد الحلفا وي  عضو هلالي ساحر 



حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااام 


منير دا يلعب في الهلال 

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااام
*

----------


## جواندي

* 
معلومات العضو  ود سورتود  عضو هلالي ساحر 


جاملنا الحكم فى الخطأ الذى قام به سادومبا
*

----------


## مريخابي وأفتخر

*أوهاج 

أدروب يا .. 

حقك تخلي حق الناس تشيل ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  زكريا  عضو هلالي ساحر 


تصرف غبي جداً من سادومبا كان ح كلفنا كرت احمر لكن الحمد لله مرت بسلام... ونهاية الشوط الأول
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  ibrahim  المدير العام عضو هلالي ساحر 


المذيع بيقول لسيد محمد صالح (اللاعب محمود صالح)
عنده مليون خطأ في التعليق و بيحنس في الحكم يطرد سادومبا
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
Arif 
عضو هلالي ساحر





الهلال زيو وزي فرق الدافوري
كسير طفيش شكل وشوت شوت
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  زكريا  عضو هلالي ساحر 


الشي الغايظني جد انو حي العرب لاعب بثقة كبيرة جداً و (اسياد البلد) حدث ولاحرج....!!!
*

----------


## العمدة

*حبتين الغرب وحبتين الشرق باقي حبتين العجب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

* 
معلومات العضو 
أنور علي عثمان 
عضو هلالي ساحر



منير .. اسامة,,,بشة...المعز .... مدثر
50% من التشكيلة غيرجديرة بارتداء الشعار
مستواها اقل من الدرجة الممتازة 
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  baraka  عضو هلالي نشط 


يا جماعة منير أمبدة دا ح يمرضنا لمتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عليكم الله شوفوا هدف حي العرب المفروض يطلع الكورة بي رأسو !!! في مدافع بيرفع رجلو في حتة زي دي ولي كورة في السماء !!! يا حليل دفاع الهلال البيلعب فيهو واحد زي منير ... ولا أسامة التعاون البيصرج في الكورة وهو مرتاااااااااااح .... يجب إدخال أحمد عادل مع بداية الشوط الثاني بديلاً للتعبان كاريكا .. في كورة شاتها سادومبا لو كاريكا كان عندو حس تهديفي كان طوالي اتحرك مشى علي القون وفعلاً القون فك الكورة لكن منو البيتابع .... ويا سادومبا أعصابك نحن ما ناقصين أمامك مباراة المريخ ؟ عايز تطرد عشان ما نحضر الكورة دي ولا شنو 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

معلومات العضو  Seifeldin Taha Yousif  عضو هلالي نشط 


, This is not Alhilal




لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله...اللهم لا شماته...الجماعة غلبهم العربى:hhheeeart4:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  Arif  عضو هلالي ساحر هلال زيو وزي فرق الدافوري
كسير طفيش شكل وشوت شوت 
لا دفاع منظم ولا نص ولا هجوم 
من الحارس للحارس
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
عمر ودشندي 
عضو هلالي ساحر



حرام اللعيبه ديل يضيع هيثم مصطفي تاريخو معاهم ويبقه ليهم كابتن وحرام المدرب ده يبقه مدرب للهلال وحرام ادارة الهلال تدير نادي بحجم الهلال وحرام علينا نحن البنحرق اعصابنا ودمنا بهلال زي ده اين الهلال والله ديل لو كان اي واحد من قدامي لاعبي الهلال موجود في الجهاز الفني اداهم عشرين كف و15 شلوت وباب النادي يفوت جمل كلام الرشيد بدوي القالو في مباراة المنتخب في سيكافا لو صحيح قالو ينطبق علي هولاءء بالضبط دي قلة ادب واستهتار باسم الهلال 
*

----------


## جواندي

* معلومات العضو 
mudather elhaj 
عضو هلالي متميز



سيد محمد صالح قال الدفاع دا التقول أول مرة يلعب كورة

صادق يا كوتش
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  أنور علي عثمان  عضو هلالي ساحر 


انا الغيظني منيرة دا راسه فيه عِلم
كرهنا الكورة
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*الكلام ده ح يكون الليلة بس لانهم لسه ما فاقوا من الصدمة .بكرة ح يغيروا كلامهم ويتوعدوا الزعيم .
اصلهم ضامنين الكورة زي ما ضمنوا مباراة الكاس الغلبهم فيها ماذنبي 
لكنهم واصلو السقوط المعتاد.
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
mohamed alfateh 
عضو هلالي متميز
مش الحمد لله سولي وأحمد مارتن ما لاعبين ؟
كان بهدلونا على البهدلة الحاصلة دي !
نحمد الله على كل حال !
بقينا نتأثر بالنقص كمان ... بعد ما كنا نصنع النجوم !
والله بالطريقة دي الكونفدرالية ح تكون : قاسية شديد !
اللهم أصلح الحال
*

----------


## acba77

*الجلافيط حار بيهم الدليل
اتوسكري سوكرتا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

* 
معلومات العضو 
بناوي 
عضو هلالي متميز



المعز اخير منو طوبة في القوون
*

----------


## جواندي

* 
معلومات العضو  ibrahim  المدير العام عضو هلالي ساحر 


خليفة بيلعب قاول بباص خطأ يرتكب معاه اسامة فاول و يحصل علي انذار

يعني نظام ميتة و خراب ديار
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  ود سورتود  عضو هلالي ساحر 


لو كنت ادارى فى الهلال لتقدمت باستقالتى ولكن ليس على صفحات الصحف
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  ياسر علي  عضو هلالي ساحر 


المشكلة يوم 10 

النتيجة كارثية كارثية كارثية كارثية

بالله كيف تم تسجيل هؤلاء في الهلال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ابجديات كرة القدم غير متوفره ويلعب في الهلال!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوووووووووووووووور يا غندور
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  ibrahim  المدير العام عضو هلالي ساحر 


تخيل اي هجمة علينا الواحد يخت يده في قلبه
يا حليل الهلال
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  Arif  عضو هلالي ساحر 


هدف تاني لانو دفاعنا فيهو ملاكمين التعاون ومنير وووو
وحارس قرفان وما عايز
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  البشير.دبى  عضو هلالي ساحر 


ههههههههههههههههههههه


شر ..البلية .. ما يضحك ....

وتانى ....

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


سترك ... يااااااااا رب .......

من ....

فريق ... السجم ... والرماااااااااااااااااااد ....
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## جواندي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



















دي مني أنا

*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
ياسر علي 
عضو هلالي ساحر



مافي واحد يتقل احداث هذه المسخرة
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  ياسر علي  عضو هلالي ساحر 


كرمتنا كبني ادمين أكبر من هؤلاء بمجلس إدارتهم
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  abobakr15  عضو هلالي متميز 


قال ليك شنو اداهم المرتبات وقال ليهم ما عندنا لاعب بتمرد ...هع هع 

شيل قروشك ياخي واستقيل المرة دي بي صحك ما استقالت ماش واجي دي
*

----------


## مريخابي وأفتخر

*أوهاج 

أدروب يا .. 

حقك تخلي حق الناس تشيل ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  mohamed alfateh  عضو هلالي متميز لأولاد ديل قاصدين الكلام ده ؟
صدقوني قاصدين ؟
معقولة : وين الرجولة ؟ وين الغيرة ؟
ده الدلع ودي الملايين !
كنا نقف مع اللاعبين ومع حقوقهم : لكن بعد كده !
ح نوريكم من هم اللاعبون ! وماذا يفعلون ! لاعب لاعب !
إنتظرونا !
وسنبدأ : بالمصابين !!
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  Seifeldin Taha Yousif  عضو هلالي نشط 


صلاح ادريس هو المسؤول الاول، وعليهالاستقاله اليوم وليس غدا، كما عليه الاعتذار لشعب الهلاال فهو من اتي بهؤلاء اللاعبين والجهاز الفني والاداره وهومن اثقل كاهل النادي بالديون.

بعدها شعب الهلال قادر علي صنع قيادات جديده

كل القيادات صنعها الهلال 

الهلال هو الباقي والجميع زائلون
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وتااااااااااااااااني يا وصيف
توبة من البحر الاحمر
اتنين مخبازة زي الورد

كرهتونا 
سيدالبلد .. مش عارف مين
أهه 
أنشوف آخرتها





إتبركي

*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  ياسرصديق  عضو هلالي نشط 


سوء مابعده سوء 

منير أمبده 
التعاون
أمادو
التاج
صدام
كاريكا
بشه
وهل يستطيع هؤلاء ان يهزموا الملكية جوبا

توقعوا فارقآ فى النقاط قد يتجاوز ال18 نقطة الفارق الذي كنا نفخر به
*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو ابو مالك مشرف
عضو هلالي ساحر

  غايتو الله يستر الهلال يجيب  قون لأنو العرب ديل هايجين يقوم يجيبوا التالت 


خلوها على اتنين  

*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو ابو مالك
مشرف
عضو هلالي ساحر


  كاريكا يا مستقبل الهدافين في  الهلال 


ابو الكورة زاتو  

*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو 
الصديق السر 
عضو هلالي ساحر
لتنا كنا مؤملين نغلب حي العرب
ونعوض فارق انقاك مع المريخ  الوهم ديل
لكن اكان دي الطريقة
الرماد كاااااال حماد



ههههههههههههههه
وهم انتو يا جلافيط

*

----------


## acba77

*الله يجازيك يا محمد المقدم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*طبعا في الفاظ ما تمام  ما حبيت انقلها هنا :21:

*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  mosman  عضو هلالي نشط 


عام عشرين عشرة كان حصلنا الوصافة نقول الحمد لله
منك لله يا صلاح ويا كامبوس
هتاف أخير شيل قلووشك أدينا هلالنا
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

معلومات العضو 
الصديق السر 
عضو هلالي ساحر
لتنا كنا مؤملين نغلب حي العرب
ونعوض فارق انقاك مع المريخ  الوهم ديل
لكن اكان دي الطريقة
الرماد كاااااال حماد



ههههههههههههههه
وهم انتو يا جلافيط




الرماد كال حماااد...هو حماد براهو حماد ورشاد واماد وموهاناد وكامبوساد وادريساد ونافعاب زاتو:ANSmile06:




                اتجرررررررررررررررسى

               اتحمممممممممممممممممدى
                        	*

----------


## africanu

* 








عملت خير ياجواندي

من الزريبة غير الالفـــــــاظ المتل وشهم ده نتوقع شنو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو  البشير.دبى  عضو هلالي ساحر قااااالوا ... ديل ... انصااااااف مواااااهب ....

والله .... اربااااااااااع ... مش ... تاااااامين ....

يغسى .. يغسى ...على ..الجااااابكم الهلااااااااااااال ...

الله ... يجازيه ... بقدر حجم ....الجريمة الكبرى ...

التى ... ارتكبها ... فى الهلااااااااال .... 

يا ... حليلك .... يا .... هلاااااااااااااااااااااال ...  وقالوا ... مجلس ادارة الهلااااااال ......

يآآآآآآخى ... مجلس ... العمد .....

بيعرفوا ... ادارة .. احسن ... منوووووو ....

يآآآآآآآخى ... ديل ....

روضة ... ادااااارة ... ما ... دخلوووووها ....

من ... اين .. اتى .. هؤلاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟  
ابوملك ... يا ملك .. كيفك ....

خليهو ... يفتح ... تلفوووووونو .....

عشان ... يشوووووف ...

ثورة ... البراكين .....حرارتها ..

بتودى .. الآخرة .. طواااااالى عدل ....

لن ... نسكت ... والهلااااال ...

يموت ... بفعل .... فاااااااعل .... 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 19 (19 عضو و 0 ضيف)

Ehab M. Ali, acba77, africanu, مجاهد محمد الهادي, مجدالدين شريف, مصطفي منعم, المتفائل, البرنسيسه, ابراهيم تاج الدين, اسماعيل, farandakas, جواندي, makkawi, m_mamoon, nona, samawal, عاشقة النيل, ودالعقيد, نزار عبده







ماشالله
شمارات ألف
عيني باردة.


*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

 








عملت خير ياجواندي

من الزريبة غير الالفـــــــاظ المتل وشهم ده نتوقع شنو



افريكانو  مساك فل

الاوضاع عندكم كيف...هل المباراه ستقام ام لا؟؟؟

 تخريمه

اتسكرتى
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والله 
البعير دبي 
ما فاضل ليه الا يقول
ده فريق (مو) نافع

*

----------


## جواندي

*الليلة السهرة صباحي :21:

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

معلومات العضو  خالد الحلفا وي  عضو هلالي ساحر 



حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااام 


منير دا يلعب في الهلال 

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااام



**** 
اكن حلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااال  يلعب فى  
الإنتر !!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضو عبد الرحمن يوسف عضو هلالي ساحر بكيت على ما آل اليه الحال فى الهلال
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل
					

**** 
اكن حلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااال  يلعب فى  
الإنتر !!!!!!



اخخخخخخخخ يا بطني :21:
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*لم أستغرب ..! بل توقعتها مازيمبية 
لكن حقوق الضرب التقيل حصريا على الزعيم 
يوم عشرة فترقبوا نفش المقبرة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*هل سيكتب العزيز روشا 
غدا" عموده السخيف 
في دبيب البلد
أم سيحتجب
بفعل المخبازة العرباوية؟؟

*

----------


## جواندي

* معلومات العضو حاتم عبد الله عضو هلالي ساحر 
لاعب يتلكلك ويتلكلك ويتلكلك 
في لعب الكورة لامن ياخد كرت أصفر!!!


لاعب يستلم الكورة والفريق في وضع هجوم

وقدامو لاعب فاتح... يتأندل ويتلكلك ويلف

شمال ويمين ويقيف وفي الآخر يرجع

الكورة ورا!!!!


لاعب الكورة حقتو ويخلي الخصم يطلع 

الكورة آوت ويعتبر نفسه رابحا!!!!!!!



لاعب في وضع جيد وأمامه عدة لاعبين

من زملائه ومع ذلك يضرب الكرة في الخصم

عشان يكسب تماس أو حتى كورنر... عامل

الود تفتيحة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


لاعب يخليك تطلع من الكورة

وانت صاري وشك ومدنقر لي

تحت حتى وانت غالب!!!



ياااااااا حليلك يا تنقا

ويااااااااااااا حليلك يا حمد دفع الله الراجل

ود الرجال

كورة 

ورجالة

وحرفنة

وغيرة



وأحيييييييييا على هلالي

الكان بنقط الكورة

ويخلي دموعنا تنقط معاهو

ومرات تصب شوووووو

حتى قبل الكورة ما تبدا
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

افريكانو مساك فل

الاوضاع عندكم كيف...هل المباراه ستقام ام لا؟؟؟

تخريمه

اتسكرتى



 
غداً انشاء الله بعد وصول طاقم التحكيم

واجتماعه مع مراقب المباراة ومعاينة ارض الاستاد

في وجود ممثل لنادي المريخ وجزيرة الفيل سوف ينظر

في امكانية قيام المباراة

تخريمة:-

عرباويـــــــــــــا(اموت فيكم)
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*علومات العضو abu mansour عضو هلالي ساحر 

 اقعدوا باروا لي حليل وحليل ...

ما مضى فات والمؤمل غيب ولنا الساعة التي نحن فيها


..الحالة اتعرفت ...شوفوا الحل شنو...



يا حليلك يا عبدالخير صالح اللعبت واصبعك مكسور...!!!!!!
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللهم لا شماته
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

 علومات العضو


abu mansour


عضو هلالي ساحر








اقعدوا باروا لي حليل وحليل ...

ما مضى فات والمؤمل غيب ولنا الساعة التي نحن فيها 

..الحالة اتعرفت ...شوفوا الحل شنو... 


يا حليلك يا عبدالخير صالح اللعبت واصبعك مكسور...!!!!!!



 
  








*

----------


## جواندي

*


معلومات العضو  msrja  عضو هلالي ساحر غايتو بهذه الحالة التي شفناها أمام حي العرب .. أفتكر الوصيف ذاتها ما بنلم فيها .. والله عجائب !!!!!! ّّّّّّ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله يجازي الكان السبب



فرقت جموع الناس
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*مشكور ابو الجوج

متعتنا 
ريحتنا 
ضحكتنا



جواندى يا معلم 
خلى الجلفط يتكلم
*

----------


## salam

*اللهم أنصر الأسطوات على المواسير!
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*هههههههههههههههههههههه ، يا يوم 10 ، ما تسرع تخفف نار وجدي .
                        	*

----------


## انيس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					


معلومات العضو


حاتم عبد الله


عضو هلالي ساحر



لاعب يتلكلك ويتلكلك ويتلكلك



في لعب الكورة لامن ياخد كرت أصفر!!! 

لاعب يستلم الكورة والفريق في وضع هجوم 
وقدامو لاعب فاتح... يتأندل ويتلكلك ويلف 
شمال ويمين ويقيف وفي الآخر يرجع 
الكورة ورا!!!! 

لاعب الكورة حقتو ويخلي الخصم يطلع  
الكورة آوت ويعتبر نفسه رابحا!!!!!!! 


لاعب في وضع جيد وأمامه عدة لاعبين 
من زملائه ومع ذلك يضرب الكرة في الخصم 
عشان يكسب تماس أو حتى كورنر... عامل 
الود تفتيحة!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

لاعب يخليك تطلع من الكورة 
وانت صاري وشك ومدنقر لي 
تحت حتى وانت غالب!!! 


ياااااااا حليلك يا تنقا 
ويااااااااااااا حليلك يا حمد دفع الله الراجل 
ود الرجال 
كورة  
ورجالة 
وحرفنة 
وغيرة 


وأحيييييييييا على هلالي 
الكان بنقط الكورة 
ويخلي دموعنا تنقط معاهو 
ومرات تصب شوووووو 

حتى قبل الكورة ما تبدا



 
ولاعب تجيهو الكوره يقوم يتحمص

غايتو جنس جلفطه
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*جزاندي ...جوة قلوب الصفوة أنت ...


سلم نقلك لهذه الجرسة الشديدة ....

أضحمتنا ...
أمتعتنا ...
بهم ...

وعقبال العجب بفعل بهم العجب...
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*عافي منك يا جواندي ... والله بردت لي فشفاشي ... اموت فرحاً وابتهج فرحاً وارقص وانتشي وانتعش عندما أري الجلافيط يتجرسون ويتباكون ويتصايحون ويتضاربون ويموتون غيظاً وكمداً ... 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

 

معلومات العضو 


ود سورتود 


عضو هلالي ساحر




جاملنا الحكم فى الخطأ الذى قام به سادومبا



 
  وشهد  شاهدً  من أهلها

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

وشهد شاهدً من أهلها



دى ما دايره ليها شهود يا مانديلا
اى زول كان بتفرج فى الكوره دى شاف سادومبا عمل شنو !!
الا الفاضل ابو شنب 
لأنو عارف العقوبه كرت أحمر وعدم المشاركه ضد المريخ
عشان كده عمل اضان الحامل طرشا
عالم جبانات بشكل .......

تماس :-
مشكور يا جواندى للمجهود الجبار وجزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## zaeim84

*مبروك للعرباويه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بوست متجدد
لنقل ما يدور في الزريبة
من هضربات حمي القمـــــــــــــــة

دعوة لكل الغواصين لنقل ما يدور في المعسكر الآخر














إتجرســـــــــــــي 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 
Hajooj89 


عضو هلالي نشط



الكل من الاسياد متفائل بالنصر المؤزر الذي سيتحقق يوم الخميس علي فرقة بني دلقون والذين تطاولوا في الايام الماضية وبصورة واضحة وصاروا يتهكمون ولكن ما قرأته اليوم وفي عمود الاستاذ رمضان احمد السيد جعلني أتقيأ واتحسر وادعو لضرورة التحرك السريع من قبل ادارة الهلال والمشجعين والاقطاب واليكم هذا الجزء من عمود رمضان..



الواقع يقول أم لجنة التحكيم المركزية هيأت الحكم الدولي الفاضل      ابو شنب ليدير لقاء القمة المرتقب من واقع ادارته لاهم لقاءات الممتاز بجانب      لقاء فلسطين والسودان وربما يكون سبت لبراتو الذي ادار لقاء المريخ بمدني      الخيار الثاني للجنة.واذا ادارها ابوشنب بعد لقاء العرباوي فلن نقول ضربتين علي الراس      توجع 





أنا خلوني رايكم شنو دي مش بوادر هزيمة؟؟ ادركوا الموقف قبل ان يقع الفاس في الراس فالحكمان مشهوران بانهما من محبي الدلاقين. 

















*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*والله ياهوبا الحمد لله اني من الصفوة هههههههه

لو كان ابو ضنب اقصد ابوشنب بحبنا كان ادي سابمبا كف وكرت احمر وطلقة في 

راسو المقودس زي الكفر الداقاهو الشمس  ...

اتجرسي شديد
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 
هنا نقبل التبريكات  والتهاني بفوز زعيم الكرة السودانية هلالها ونورها..



ابوالهل

قباض قمري

عضو هلالي ساحر



مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الفوز

وهذا الفوز يجب ان يكون عظة ودرس للجميع

قبل ان تقولي لي اقول لكم

لا تقوولي كيف ولا شنو ولا متي

فقط تأكدنا اليوم أن الهلال منتصر لا محااااااااااااااااالة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







أهه نشوووووووووووووووووووووووووف السكليب حق الايام الفاتت وين

عذرا ما كنت لاعود واكتب لولا  هذه البشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة 

ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا اسياد البلد



أنا البوست دي كل يووم حا اخلي فووق عشاان بس

تأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمن ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*طارق سيد احمد

المطوفش

عضو هلالي ساحر



انت الظاهر البنج حقك ما كان موضعي زينا شكلك كامل وبالزيادة 
اخاف يلحقك الوالي الغالي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 
Yasoor 


عضو هلالي ساحر



اصلو فكة البنج بتجيب ليها هضربة في الربع ساعة الاولي 

حسي بمشي يشرب اوفالتين وبجيكم نصيح


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 
Safina

عضو هلالي متميز



الريحة الشاميها دي من البنج ولا من الفكي؟؟
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*امتعتونا ...........
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلمو ودة منو الغواصة الفي منتدي الجماعة
*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*سبت لبراتو حقانى هه هه هه دى نكتة جديدة
من الهيلاهوب ستعرض فى العاشر من رمضان 
اقصد من شهر 6 ..الفاضل ابو شنب دا زول 
مايخاف ربو يوجة مواسير الهيئة فى مباراة ارب ارب ماباقليهوة الا 
يقلب باكورد ....
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين والى المزيد !!
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*يا جماعه ناس تيس البلد ديل بجرسو من هسي
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ ، حتى نخرس ألسنة وأفواه الجلافييييييييييييط النتنة .
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*جرسة شديدة ، أغرف أغرف يا ايهاب ومن الحلل الكبيرة كمان ،
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

 
Hajooj89 


عضو هلالي نشط



ما قرأته اليوم وفي عمود الاستاذ رمضان احمد السيد جعلني أتقيأ





الجمهور يتقيأ وقارورة يتقيأ والربراب يتقيأ ... :tfker:

إتقيئي
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

 
hajooj89 


عضو هلالي نشط


أنا خلوني رايكم شنو دي مش بوادر هزيمة؟؟ ادركوا الموقف قبل ان يقع الفاس في الراس فالحكمان مشهوران بانهما من محبي الدلاقين. 







سبحان الله ...
الفي يده القلم ما بكتب نفسه شقي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

لو كان ابو ضنب اقصد ابوشنب بحبنا كان ادي سابمبا كف وكرت احمر وطلقة في 

راسو المقودس زي الكفر الداقاهو الشمس  ...

اتجرسي شديد



بعد ده يقول من محبي المريخ !!! .. رغم إنهم إعترفوا بأن سادومبا يستحق الكرت الأحمر ...

كورنر :
أنا ماعارف الجلافيط ديل بغشو نفسهم بالكلام الفارغ ده ولا ده أصلاً فهمهم كده ... :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## قنوان

*كح كح كح اعزروني جايه من الزريبه وريحه الكسبره عشرقت لي
شوف ظلوط دا قال شنو
هذا المقال ليس لرفع الروح المعنوية للهلالاب وليست لتثبيط همة الدلاقين بقدر ما هو تحليل واقعى لما سيدور فى مباراة القمة القادمة والمفاجأة التى تنتظر دلاقين العرضة جنوب لتعيدهم للواقع الحزين وأنصحهم بشراء مناديل الورق بكميات لان بكائهم ونحيبهم ( ومخاخيطهم ) أثناء البكاء ستسبب إنزلاقاً لأهل الدار إن لم يقدروا لأرجلهم قبل الخطو موضعها !!! 


الهلال يعلم تماماً بأن مباراة المريخ القادمة هى مباراة الصلح مع الجماهير !! ويعلم بأن الفوز على المريخ هو المطلب الأساسى الذى لن ترضى الجماهير بغيره لذا إن لاحظتم لم نشاهد حتى تصريح واحد من لاعبى الهلال عن مباراة القمة كما كان يحدث فى السابق يقابله الضجيج والتصريحات ا لخنفشارية من لاعبى المريخ والأداريين والمشجعين ..


الهلال لا يمكن أن ينهزم فى مبارتين متتاليتين وما حدث للاعبين فى بورتسودان كان درساً قاسياً لهم عقدوا العزم على أن يعوضوهم عنه بأداء رجولى وقوى فى مباراتهم مع المريخ ، لذا إنصرف الهلال للاعداد الجاد وترك التصريحات للمعسكر الآخر ..


كلكم يعلم سادومبا وسرعته ودخوله أجواء مباراة القمة منذ أول خمس دقائق !! وكلكم يعرف سرعة أمبيلى وكاريكا وإصرارهم على مصالحة الجماهير خاصة كاريكا !! وسط الملعب فى وجود هيثم وعمر بخيت وعلاء الدين يوسف سيحكم السيطرة على منطقة المناورة وطارق أحمد آدم بخبرته الواسعة نعتقد بأنه قد عالج الهفوات فى خط الدفاع ..


سرعة سادومبا هى التى ستحسم اللقاء وضحكت كثيراً عند قراءتى لخبر عرض سفارى ركبه على طبيب أمريكى قبل أيام والذى قال له بأن ركبته على ما يرام وكأنى به يتأكد من ركبته وإمكانية اللحاق بالنفاثة البشرية سادومبا ...


حارس المريخ محمد كمال هو أحد نقاط الضعف الرئيسية وهذا الحارث لا يملك الثبات الأنفعالى وستشاهدون الأخطاء الساذجة التى سيرتكبها فور أن يبدأ لاعبوا الهلال فى التسديد .. لذا فالخط الخلفى لدفاع المريخ مع الحارس هما هدية المريخ للهلال وإن إقترن هذا بخط وسط قوى فالمباراة ستكون هجوم ضاغط للهلال مع بعض الهجمات المرتدة الخجولة للمريخ !! 

أنا مطمئن تماماً لهذه المباراة لان الهلال يدخلها بأحترام الخصم وبدافع تعويض جماهيره التفريط فى نقاط الأقاليم وهى الطريقة الوحيدة لتعطيل المريخ لذا لا خيار أمامهم سوى النصر ولا شئ غير النصر ..

خط دفاع المريخ بجانب حارسه ( الخوّاف ) سيكونان سبباً رئيسياً لهزيمة تلحق بالمريخ ولولا حرمة الرهان لراهنت بكل ما أملك على أن الهلال سيلقن المريخ درسا لن ينساه فى القريب العاجل وستخرس كل الألسنة التى تطاولت على سيد البلد وسيعلم الجميع بأن الكبير كبير !!

إذا قال أبسفة فصدقوه ... 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*أحلام مشروعة وكلامه به بعض المنطق وعلينا ان نحترم ارائهم ولا نستهتر بها يا قنوان
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*الآمال الوهمية معلقة بسرعة سادومبا .. والتي لايملك الهلالاب غيرها والتي نحن قادرون علي ابطالها طيلة زمن المباراة ، 
وانا اعتبر هذا البوست بمثابة تنبيه للحد من خطورة سادومبا ..
سلمت يداك يا دكتورة .،
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

أحلام مشروعة وكلامه به بعض المنطق وعلينا ان نحترم ارائهم ولا نستهتر بها يا قنوان



ود المأمون اختاني قبل اجيب الكومر:10_17_201[1]:
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يوم عشرة قرب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا يوم عشرة ما تسرع تحقق امانينا
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

أحلام مشروعة وكلامه به بعض المنطق وعلينا ان نحترم ارائهم ولا نستهتر بها يا قنوان



                                                       قول:

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتى يا قنوان وصلتى لحدى هناك ودخلتى الزريبه وجيتينا راجعه بالكلام الهايف ده !!
اهم حاجه كان تمسكى البت مهيره بتاعة مزمل وتمعطى ليها شعرها وتديها درس فى
أخلاق الصفوه عشان تانى تعمل حسابها
بعدين جايانا تقحقحى . . . دكتوره على الفاضى ؟؟ طيب ناس جواندى ورياض ديل يعملوا شنو ؟؟
يعنى ما يغوصوا تانى واللا كيف ؟؟
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*يا شباب ناس الهلال ديل لابدين ليهم فوق راي . . . تعالو نعمل حسابنا
                        	*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*الاحترام هو من يقودنا للنصر
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

أحلام مشروعة وكلامه به بعض المنطق وعلينا ان نحترم ارائهم ولا نستهتر بها يا قنوان



احترام الخصم احترام للذات والا فلما الحوار الكروى شكرا يا ود المامون
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انتى يا قنوان وصلتى لحدى هناك ودخلتى الزريبه وجيتينا راجعه بالكلام الهايف ده !!
اهم حاجه كان تمسكى البت مهيره بتاعة مزمل وتمعطى ليها شعرها وتديها درس فى
أخلاق الصفوه عشان تانى تعمل حسابها
بعدين جايانا تقحقحى . . . دكتوره على الفاضى ؟؟ طيب ناس جواندى ورياض ديل يعملوا شنو ؟؟
يعنى ما يغوصوا تانى واللا كيف ؟؟



رياض وجواندي ديل الممارسه عملت ليهم مناعه وانا وحات الابيض ضميرك لي هسي بقرأ كلامهم احمر واصفر دوبالنسبه لمهيره دي يا عشاي البعارضها بحظروا طواااااالي اخير بس نقول ليها تسلمي والله يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




ود المأمون اختاني قبل اجيب الكومر:10_17_201[1]:
			
		


يا لطيف .. 
*

----------


## السيد

*أهو كلام والكلام في البلد دي ارخص شئ تقريباً هو مجاني لكن زي الكلام دا تحديداً علي العكس بربح سيدوا
مبروك الربح والنتيجه انا وانتو عارفنها زياده فلس الجمهور المسكين الحيشتري الوهم ويصحي علي اجراس الحقيقة وربنا يسهل علي الدكاتره برضوا حيربحوا ودا موسم يا ناس

تهئ تهئ تهئ

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*يا قنوان زول اسمه ابو سفه
لازم كتابته تكون زى الصعوط
 او التمباك البيسِفُه
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وان غدا لناظره قريب
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

أحلام مشروعة وكلامه به بعض المنطق وعلينا ان نحترم ارائهم ولا نستهتر بهم



عشم ابليس فى الجنه
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*كلاموا منطقي الى حد ما .... عابة التهكم وقله الادب ...
النشوف اخرتها شنو مع الجماعة ديل ...
*

----------


## أبو وفاء

*مشكلة الجلافيط لا يفرقون بين الثقة في النفس وعدم إحترام الخصم ، فالمريخ يحترم الخصم ولولا لذلك لترك الأمر لأي خمسة لاعبين بدون تمارين يدخلوا الملعب ويمكنهم أن يهزموا الهليل ، وهو نفسه يناقض كلامه فلو كان يحترم المريخ لتوقع أن يهاجمه المريخ بقوة وشراسة لما يتميز به المريخ من قوة خط الوسط للمريخ وأسلوب اللعب الجميل الذي يتميز به المريخ رغم النقص في خط الهجوم إلا أن البدائل الهجومية أدت بصورة جيدة . 
الأمر كله فرفرة مذبوح ليس إلا .
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو وفاء
					

مشكلة الجلافيط لا يفرقون بين الثقة في النفس وعدم إحترام الخصم ، فالمريخ يحترم الخصم ولولا لذلك لترك الأمر لأي خمسة لاعبين بدون تمارين يدخلوا الملعب ويمكنهم أن يهزموا الهليل ، وهو نفسه يناقض كلامه فلو كان يحترم المريخ لتوقع أن يهاجمه المريخ بقوة وشراسة لما يتميز به المريخ من قوة خط الوسط للمريخ وأسلوب اللعب الجميل الذي يتميز به المريخ رغم النقص في خط الهجوم إلا أن البدائل الهجومية أدت بصورة جيدة . 
الأمر كله فرفرة مذبوح ليس إلا .



 يا ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا  م يا ابو وفاء ده الكلام
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*العناوين الرئيسية للمراحيض الهلالية اليوم

*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور يا غندور علي العناوين
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*تسلم عجبكو
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*هم يضحك وهم يبكى الله يكون فى عونم ديل شغالين هضربة سااااااااااااااااااااااااكت
قول يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الاحترام واجب والحزر واجب 
من يضحك اخيرا يضحك كثيرا 
نحزر ولا نستهتر ونعمل حسابنا 
لو نحن بنقول كده ونستهتر 
ربنا يستر من لعيبتنا مايكونو بفكرو بنفس المنطق
ماننسي مباره كاس السودان
نبعد عن الغرور بصيبنا في مقتل
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*احترام الخصم واجب يا شباب و برضوا ح نهريهم
*

----------


## شوش79

*ياجماعه انا المباره دي عندي بكل المباريات التي يلعبه الزعيم 
كان في( الكنفدرالية ــ ولا الممتاز ــ ولا كاس السودان )
ويارب احقق الفي مراضي 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بعد قليل

قلق في الزريبة

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

* هههههههههه والله موتني ضحك 
*

----------


## غندور

*,m_mamoon, عثمان خالد عثمان 

لدينا جديد لحظات بس
*

----------


## غندور

*شوفوا الوهم !!!!!









*

----------


## غندور

*واستمتعوا بمزااااااااااااااااااااااج 

*

----------


## جواندي

*هههههههههه
يا غندور انت قلعت الزريبة كلها وجبتها لينا
الناس بتشيل مشاركة مشاركتين
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

هههههههههه
يا غندور انت قلعت الزريبة كلها وجبتها لينا
الناس بتشيل مشاركة مشاركتين



بس عشان تعطسوا بالجملة 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شوفوا الجرسة علي أصولها

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 
اللهم جنبنا هؤلاء في لقاء القمة..

ود عطبرة

عضو جديد



أسأل الله الكريم .. رب العرش العظيم أن يجنبنا اشراك منير امبدة واسامة التعاون ومدثر كاريكا في لقاء الهلال والمريخ المقام  يوم بعد غد الخميس انا واثق تماما اذا خلت التشكيلة من هذا الثلاثي  فان الهلال منتصر لا محالة اما اذا وجدت هذا الثلاثي في تشكيلة الهلال فعلي الدنيا السلام وعلي الهلال السلالم وربنا يجنبنا الفضيحة امام الوصيف في ظل اشراك هؤلاء المخرمجين.








*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا هوبا ود عطبرة ده ضرب جرسه شديدة هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو وفاء
					

مشكلة الجلافيط لا يفرقون بين الثقة في النفس وعدم إحترام الخصم ، فالمريخ يحترم الخصم ولولا لذلك لترك الأمر لأي خمسة لاعبين بدون تمارين يدخلوا الملعب ويمكنهم أن يهزموا الهليل ، وهو نفسه يناقض كلامه فلو كان يحترم المريخ لتوقع أن يهاجمه المريخ بقوة وشراسة لما يتميز به المريخ من قوة خط الوسط للمريخ وأسلوب اللعب الجميل الذي يتميز به المريخ رغم النقص في خط الهجوم إلا أن البدائل الهجومية أدت بصورة جيدة . 
الأمر كله فرفرة مذبوح ليس إلا .



ياابو وفاء الرجاء عدم استعمال كلمة جلافيط واستبدالها بكلمة أكثر تهذيباً لو تتكرم
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

* الجماعة مدورين فى ايهاب 








*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

 الجماعة مدورين فى ايهاب 











 











الله يستر بس ما يكشفو ههههههههههههههه


حيضيعو لينا غواصة ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الله يكفينا شر الفاشلين ديل
ياخ ديل بنخافوا بى لعبهم فى
مايو ومايرنو ونيالا 
كان على الجوه الميدان ماخايفين 
الكلام بره
الله يستر والله 


*

----------


## غندور

*والان تدويرة الاخ ايهاب
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## المحسي

*نحنا وين ياجماعة سبحان اللة كتابتم ذي حال فريقم مستوي تعبان ذي الصفر الدولييييييييييي الكبييييييييييير
*

----------


## المحسي

*حالتكم تحنننن
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*كما عودتكم دائمآ بضبانتها 


 



*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*2 من الزريبة
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى المحسى
					

<



قسم بالله تب ما بنعرف الخوف
صامدين كالجبال شايلين معانا سيوف
ناوين للبعيو نقطع عليهو الشوف
فى حفرة الدخان نقدل عليهو نطوف 




اسي دة ما الخوف زاتو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البشير.دبى
					

معلومات ... مؤثقة ...
بعد نشرها فى عدة منتدياااااات .....
تاكدنا .....
بان كادوووووك ... الدلاقين ... لن يلعب المباراة ....
طبعا ... حنغير ... فى الاستراتجية الموضوووعة مسبقا ....
حنشدد .. على كشف المنشطااااااااات .....
ووينك ... يا غريبة .. واصحااااابه ....
جاااااتكم من السماء ...
ما ... بتاباااااااها .... الواااااطة ....
هههههههههههه
قالوا ... وارغو ... قالوا ......
هو ... انتو ... لاعبين ... ضد الشجرة ....؟؟؟؟؟
بلنتيااااااات ... نهى ... زندقى ....
عوسوا ... صوتووووا ... وبس .....

والضرب ... ركب ... يا دلاقين .....



هاهاهاهاها 
حـــــــــــــــلم  x   حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ههههههههههههههههههه
ديل الخوف مالي قلوبهم
يا رياض اخوي البس كمامات قبل ما تغوص
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غريبة
					

على لسانه فى جلسة حفتها الصراحة والوضوح كنت انا والاخ الاستاذ ابو منزر وكانت خارج البلاد.
عندما فاجئنا الارباب ان فيصل العجب بعد مباراة كأس السودان فى احدى السنوات الماضية دون ذكر التاريخ وكان المرخرخ قد فاز بها بهدف استروبيا وبعد المباراة حوالى الساعة 12 ليلا تفاجأ باللاعب فيصل العجب امام منزله فقال له خير فقال العجب يا ريس ان عايز العب فى الهلال.
فقال له الارباب انى اشكر لك هذا الشعور الطيب ولكن يا عجب جيتك حتفتح علينا وعليك مشاكل كثيرة اذا عايز رأى لا تترك فريقك نسبه لوضعك الحالى فأنت قائد الفريق



صدقنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

* (أظهر الكل) الأعضاء الذين قاموا بمشاهدة هذا الموضوع : 4
حسن بشير, رياض عباس بخيت, علم الهدي مكي, ود البقعة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ههههههههااااااااااااااى



 اتجرسى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله ديل خايفين خوف الجن
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*والله يارياض بتاعت العجب دي قطعت مصاريني 

قلت لي قال ليه شنوووو ههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بالمناسبة حكاية العجب دي صحيحة مية مية































































































لأنها دي الشتلة العجب

اتعجبي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*[frame="2 80"] المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى المحسى  
<



قسم بالله تب ما بنعرف الخوف
صامدين كالجبال شايلين معانا سيوف
ناوين للبعيو نقطع عليهو الشوف
فى حفرة الدخان نقدل عليهو نطوف

[/frame]

الكلام دا في رئاسة ياتو مجلس!!!!!
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*نشوف بكتبوا شنو بعدين؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ممشكووووور يارياض
اتحفنا بالمزيد من الجرسة !!
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*هههههههههههههههههه
جنس جقلبه هى لاكين
امسكو الخشب وشوفوا العجب
هيع الله يدينا الفى مرادنا


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هاها قال خايف من الوسط






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم امين
					

[justify]والله يا محمد كل خوفي من امتلاك المريخاب للوسط .... اذا امتلك لعيبة الهلال الوسط المباراه هلاليه مية المية ... وهي ان شاء الله هلاليه مية المية 
منتصرين باذن الله [/justify]




*

----------


## acba77

*الجماعة ضاربين الجرسة ساكت
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى المحسى
					





مهند الطاهر دايما عندما يكون فى أعز أيامه يفشل فى مباريات القمه !!!
لا أعرف السبب فى ذلك !!!
سته مواسم  ومهند فى كشف الهلال ولم يحرز سوى هدف وحيد فى شباك المريخ
رغم المباريات الكثيرة جداً التى لعبها أمام المريخ فى الدورى والكأس ومباراتى بطولة أفريقيا !!!
لماذا يفشل مهند فى عدم احراز الاهداف فى مباريات القمه وهو المعروف بأنه هداف خطير
وهو هداف الهلال والسودان فى بطولة الأندية الأفريقية للكبار ...
أحرز فى عدد كبير من الأندية الكبيرة ويستعصى عليه المريخ الضعيف فى أحيان كثيره !!
حتى اداءه فى هذه المباريات يضع علامات استفهام !!
أتمنى أن يرد علينا اللاعب الفنان الغزال فى المباراة القادمه بالتألق أو احراز الاهداف ..
رغم أنى أفضل جلوسه فى الاحتياطى فى هذه المباريات بالذات ..



هو ولدنا وبشبهنا عندكم راي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, andy09, رياض عباس بخيت, ود البقعة 
صباح الانتصارات
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصر
					

نعم مهند كسول ولكن يمكن تحريكه بلعب الكرة له لأعب مثل مهند لا يمكن أن لا تمر الكرة عن طريقة الفريق الذكي هو الذي يعتمد على الأعبين المؤثرين ويلاعبوهم باستمرار الأعبين هم من المفترض أن يعرفوا قدر مهند وامكانية حسمه لأي مباراة يعني مثلاً البرنس يعرف جيداً مقدرات مهند في التسديد ورغم ذلك يصر على تنفيذ كل الضربات الركنية والحرة المباشرة لماذا ؟؟ امكانيات مهند في لعب الكرة المناسبة للأعب المناسب تمنحه الاولوية في تنفيذ كل الضربات الثابتة والركنية هذه ناحية فنية من المفترض كامبوسيوجه بها وهناك ناحية اخرى لماذا لا يسعى مهند بنفسه للتوجه لكل كرة ثابتة يعني هو ما بيعرف امكانياته ؟؟ مشكلة مهند الكبر أنه لا يفكر قبل أن تصله الكرة ولا يفكر إلا بعد أن تصله الكرة وهي مشكلة كل لأعبي السودان اللهم إلا ما ندر كالبرنس والعجب التفكير قبل الكرة مهم ومهم جداً



هي هي هي اتشاكلي
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*غايتو خوفهم عينة !
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة my love
					

 
+
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عبد المجيد عبد الرازق قال شاف الأرباب راكب الطيارة وماشي على نيالا .. 
بعد شوية زولك دخل في موال ديني قائلا ( كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا )
غايتو المريخاب احسن ناس بيعرفوا يجهزوا مشجعينهم على تقبل الهزيمة
من هسه الأعذاااااااااار جاهزة



عملا ظـــــــــــــــاهرة المرة دي
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*منتهى الجرسة

اتجرسى

*

----------


## عجبكو

*رياض يا غواصة واصل كده يا حبة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اتخوفي ............
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*جلافيط جبنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*معلومات العضوالبشير.دبىعضو هلالي ساحرالانتساب : Mar 2008رقم العضوية : 10627المشاركات : 4,241بمعدل : 5.15 يومياًعدد النقاط : 10 لاى عضو سيد بلد ....

يشك بان ..هناك عضو ***** ..خلية نائمة 

او ***** نشيط .. يثيرالفتن ...

المطالبة ببياناته الكاملة فى هذا البوست 

واذا ...لم يكتبتلك البيانات على الاشراف 

القيام بدوره فى هذه الحالة ....

ولنتبدىء ....

حملة ... تطهير المنتدى من الجراثيم الخبيثة
*

----------


## جواندي

*الي جميع  الاعضاء المريخاب واللذين لديهم يوزرات بالزريبة عليهم الحيطة والحزر
*

----------


## كورينا

*إنتشروا يا غواصات 
سهر الجداد ولا نومو
والبادئ أظلم
إذا كان عندهم السجيمابي
فنحن عندنا الرجيمابي
في أحلى من رش الرشاشات
عُلم يا هندسة
الحيطة والحذر واجب
*

----------


## أوندى

*نحن هناك  وفى  اخص الخاص  لديهم.
ان توقفوا  لن  نتوقف.
*

----------


## غندور

*هو نحنا ذاتنا كتر خيرنا بنقرأ مستوى ساقط وهابط ...
مفروض يدونا حوافز ....
هاكم دى.....

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*

ايهاب حجازي

 
قام الاستاذ ماجد اسماعيل المستشار القانوني لنادينا وبرفقته السيد شكري المدير المالي والاخ مهيار الموظف بالمكتب التنفيذي بحل كل متعلقات المطالبة المالية من قبل صندوق التامينات الاجتماعية. وهلي مطالبة باستحقاقات العاملين بالنادي والبالغ قدرها ستون الف جنيه



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* 
البعير دبي



ولييه ..  من الاول .. ما تم حل الموضوووع ..

قبل ما يصل ..  لمرحلة الفضيحة..

اللي ... بجلااااجل دي ..... ؟؟؟

وتخلي ... العواليق ... تريقوا .. في كيان عظيم

بتاريخه .. وقامته  العالية الساااامية؟؟؟

يآآآآآآآآآآخي .. والله .. ادارة .. اقل قامة .. من

مدارس الروضة مش سنة اولي ادارة :056:




*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمام يا هوبا و واصل لينا كده طوالي
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عجبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـكو

أول واحد تجي ناطي انت
ما قلت ليك؟

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الموضوع طلع
مطالبة صندوق التامين الاجتماعي بمستحقات التأمين علي العاملين
والتي تأخرت لشهور عددا
ستين الف جنيه (بس) بالجديد
ودايرين يدللو الكشافات
الغريبة في واحد فرحان قال
بتجيب اكتر من مليار جنيه
والله الا مليار جقر..

دلالة شديدة
والله بعد شوية الا تبيعو بوكو
وقال دايرين يسجلو كليتشي وباولينو
والله الا تسجلوهم شريط
هي هيييييييييييييييي

إتدللي


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

عجبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـكو

أول واحد تجي ناطي انت
ما قلت ليك؟




 


شنو يا حبة والله بموت في الشمارات و بذات بتعاعت الزريبة ههههههههههههههههههه




:hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

شنو يا حبة والله بموت في الشمارات و بذات بتعاعت الزريبة ههههههههههههههههههه






حبيب آلبي
انتظر نشرة المساء بعدين
بكا شديد
وعندي مفاجاءة 
اصبر لي بس
 جهز الشامبيون بي يا حبيب
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

حبيب آلبي

انتظر نشرة المساء بعدين
بكا شديد
وعندي مفاجاءة 
اصبر لي بس
جهز الشامبيون بي يا حبيب




 





راجيك يا قلب بس كتر لي من الزي ده
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عاد الشمار مو حلو تسلم ياهوبا
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*حوالينا  ولا علينا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*60 ج !!!! أسي الكلام ده كله في 60 ج ؟؟؟؟
ودايرين يبيعوا الشمعات عشان 60 ج ... هاهاهاهااااااااااي 

كورنر :
جاتكم 60 ألف نيلة ...
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

شنو يا حبة والله بموت في الشمارات و بذات بتعاعت الزريبة ههههههههههههههههههه




:hellocv4:



برضو ما زيى يا عجبكو ولا بتحصلنى
انا قبل كده اقترحت تحديد عضو للشغلانيه دى
عشان ناس ايهاب وجواندى ورياض ما يستعرضو
علينا ويدونا بالقطاره !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

60 ج !!!! أسي الكلام ده كله في 60 ج ؟؟؟؟
ودايرين يبيعوا الشمعات عشان 60 ج ... هاهاهاهااااااااااي 

كورنر :
جاتكم 60 ألف نيلة ...



ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*:21::21::21::1 (50):
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*هنا ناتى لكم بالجديد من مواقع الزريبة...
انا غندور صاحب اللقب الرشاشاتى الساحر والقمر من ضمن منظومة الاقمار والمشرف الحكيم لدى الزريبة وياله من بئس الالقاب لاننى جاورت من القوم من هم أدنى ومن البشر من هم حثالة  
*

----------


## غندور

*مستوطنة الامراض وعلامات الانحلال وما كتب بها






*

----------


## doodi

*وريهم عذبهم جهجهم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ســــــــــــلاح المدفعية يدخل المعركــــــــــــة

غندور 

عدد كـــــــــــــــامل عد 

شغلك نضيف ياقلــــــــــــــــــــب
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ستتوالي الهجمات


قوات الردع الخاصة

شغالة زراعة ألغام

تم زرع 7 ألغام حتي الآن 

سيوافيكم فائد الكتيبة 24 زراعة الغام بخسائر العدو 

ترقبوا

تخريمة:
غندور الحق الصورة الرمزية
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يعني هم عاملين فيا ضربو منتدى الجماهير كلامو متناقض اذا كان حقا يستطيع تدمير منتدى كبير مثل منتدى الجماهير فمن المفترض ان لايكون خائف من الاضرار بمنتدى الهلال لان الهاكرز يستطيع بسهولة حماية منتداه ويكون خبير بمعظم الثغرات
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*ومثل هذا رفيق السلاح والذى حمل مدفعه دفاعآ عن الوطن،،اذا به يتقاعس عن تشجيع منتخب الوطن بل ويحرض اشباه اللاعبين صتيعة المواهيم عن الزود عن حمى الوطن....
بئس البشرية فى الملة الهلالية



*

----------


## غندور

*وديل الوهم الموجودين الان وانا مع المشرفين بى هناك يا زبالة....معليش يا ابراهيم انت ما شبه الرمة ديل

*

----------


## غندور

*

قلقلتوا الراجل المسكين ده فى قبره ويوماتى يلعن سلسفيل اليوم الجاب الهلال واشكالكم يا وهم
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياسلام شغل المدفعجيه بدا... وريهم وما داير وصيه ياعمو...

تخريمه
قلت لى الدفعه كم؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يللا بلا لمة كل واحد فيكم ضهره يا منتسبى زريبة
أو سيد اللبن كما هو معروف لدينا

وأنقلى يا الما بتخجلى ونحن اسيادك عدييييل هنا وهناك ومعانا العديل كمان
سمحة المقدرة يا عبد الرحمن يوسف يا دفعة !!!!
قلت لى هيثم دفع للمعز عشان يعيد تسجيلوا؟؟؟
معقولة يا حاتم؟؟؟
ولا السليمانى هللة ما دفعها؟؟؟
ويا البشير العمدة بدون أطيان؟؟؟
اللهم لا تجعلنا نخوض الطين يا سليمانى
والله شنو يا ود سلامة؟؟؟
هنا وعندى أنا منجم اسرار اللوكندة.....

والله انتوا طلعتو وهم وصفر اكبر من صفر فريقكم البتشجعوهوا...
وانا قاعد ليكم والى لقاء يا بشابيش
حاشية:
عذرآ صفوة اون لاين بس دى لهجتهم البعرفوها
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ياسلام شغل المدفعجيه بدا... وريهم وما داير وصيه ياعمو...

تخريمه
قلت لى الدفعه كم؟؟؟؟



ده مستجد عاجباه روحوا وهلاهيلوا 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لكن ما تقول لى يا غندور !!
فاجأتنا جنس فجائيه
بسم الله . . . ما شاء الله . . . تبارك الله
الرشاريش الليله ما حا ينوموا من القصف المركز ده !!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انا غايتو بطني لسه ما بردت 
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انا غايتو بطني لسه ما بردت 



أنت تامر سعادتك، ونحتاج مشورتكم فهى تعيننا والايام حبلى وبيننا وبينه الا أذا...
*

----------


## الدسكو

*اردم من طرف ده الكلام
والله انا لو بعرف امور الهكر دي
ما يفضل هلالابي عى وجه الارض

ببوظ ليهم اي شئ حقهم

اححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححي 
بس ما بتدي حريف

انتو زاتكم طيبين شديد يا  شباب
ده لو الدسكو
كان زمان  منتداهم ده بقى فحم ورماد بس
اردم
اردم
اردم العفن
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اضرب في المليان
100%
يديك العافيه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

 
بس ما بتدي حريف

انتو زاتكم طيبين شديد يا شباب
ده لو الدسكو
كان زمان منتداهم ده بقى فحم ورماد بس
اردم
اردم
اردم العفن



:21::21::21::21::21::21::21::21:
                        	*

----------

